# Le MacBook Pro : Qualités et Défauts...



## iScream (14 Mars 2006)

Salut MacGé ... Voilà, je lance mon premier topic qui fait plus ou moins suite à celui de moPod ("Je l'ai, mon macbook pro")...
Pour ma part moi aussi je l'ai maintenant et j'en suis merveilleusement bien content... Mais bon nous vivons dans un monde où la perfection n'a de nom qu'UTOPIE... 
Je me suis dit que ce serai bien que les (heureux) possesseurs de MBP fassent part de leurs impressions, de leurs satisfactions et regrets. Cela pourra non seulement nous permettre de partager notre joie  mais en plus de guider les futurs switcheurs du MacBook Pro... 

Je commence brièvement... 
N'etant pas habitué à la gamme pro d'apple je me demandais si cela était normal que mon MBP chauffé (un peu de trop) surtout au dessus des touches de fonction (F6 par exemple... ) je me dis que c'est du au fait que l'aeration est situé a ceet endroit.. mais.. quand meme... c'est impossible de laisser poser sa main (sinon on s'brule) mais aussi un peu partout (bin sur pas au point de se bruler...) Voilà, de plus j'aimerai savoir si il n'existe pas un ti logiciel afin de mesurer la température du systeme... Merci à tous....


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

Là ?


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai également téléchargé iStat nano, un widget sympa.


----------



## moPod (14 Mars 2006)

Alors moi je reviens en mettre une couche.
Tu as eu une bonne idée iScream, ca peut grandement aider au choix de certain.
Pour ma part, je le repète surement mais je m'exprime.

Défauts :
- les fins bruits émis, très peu dérangeants mais là quand on sait qu'ils sont là
- l'autonomie quand il y a utilisation très intensive (lecture HD par exemple), mais qui sait se rétablir quand l'intensif est passé.

Atous :
- sa puissance
- son autonomie avec des bons réglages
- son clavier
- sa conception (poids, taille, finesse et proportions)
- son écran vraiment "ultra-bright" (pour le coup, on est même un peu ébloui parfois, mais ca aide grandement en contre-jour par exemple)
- son iSight intégrée qui est étonnante
- sa réception Airport (je capte 3 réseaux alors que je ne connais que moi qui ait un réseau dans les environs !)
- le port MagSafe, ultra-pratique dans mon cas (j'ai une facheuse tendance à très vite trouver un fil sur lequel tirer en général)

La différences de défauts par rapport aux atouts n'a rien de subjectif, j'ai essayé de mettre à plat ma vision bon et mal de cette machine du mieux que j'ai pu. C'est mon impressions.
L'autonomie n'étant pas un facteur primordial a mes yeux, enfin pas pour l'instant, ca reste partiellement secondaire dans mon utilisation mais je l'ai précisé afin que vous ayez une idée.

Voilà,...moPod+


----------



## iScream (14 Mars 2006)

Re moPod... ca faisait longtemps  Alors toujours heureux de ton MBP ? Je sais pas toi mais moi je suis comblé  C'est bizarre quand meme tu trouves pas ? Qu'est ce qui est bizarre ? Tout simplement le fait que les gens que j'ai pu rencontrer sur les forums qui critiquer le MacBook Pro, etrangement aucunes de ces personnes n'en a un...

Soit...

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de secret, je reprend moPod... 

- Defauts : 
Les bruits ? (honnetement je n'en percois aucuns, à moins vraiment de coller l'oreille sur le clavier... ou de mettre un cure dent dans le lecteur ou dans les aerations... soit... chose que je n'ai pas essayer et que je n'essaierai pas...
Autonomie ? Actuellement je suis sur LimeWire, Adium, Firefox et 1 ou 2 widgets perdu sur mon bureau et il m'annonce 2h47 (la batterie est à pleine charge...)

- Qualités :
Autonomie ( faut savoir qualité ou défaut ??? ) pour moi qualité vu la machine...
Tout le reste (cf. moPod ci-dessus) Il est vrai que la reception Airport est terriblement accrue !!!!

Voilà ... Si vous avez des questions...


----------



## bengalen (15 Mars 2006)

pour moi, pas de souci particulier... 

après avoir eu un pc qui fait un bruit fou, mon mac ne fait quasi aucun bruit... ou alors aucun audible à mon oreille... ah oui ! peut-être seulement quand il est en charge et que je l'utilise, il chauffe; j'imagine que le ventilateur se met en marche... mais rien de comparable à mon ex et non regretté IBM.

Un autre inconvénient, c'est qu'il chauffe vraiment pas mal lors d'utilisation et de charge combinée... surtout quand il reste sur mes genoux, j'ai toujours un peu peur qu'il se mette a fondre :afraid: 

Autrement, il est un petit peu lent pour ouvrir office mais bon, là, il faut vraiment que je soit pointilleux et tout le monde sait que c'est à cause de rosetta... une fois que le prog est ouvert... aucun souci, tout fonctionne à la perfection... 

Sur le reste des programme et fonction offerte : tout simplement génial, la télécommande pour changer mes chansons à distance, une rapidité d'execution exemplaire.

Les différents programmes fourni sont très pratique, mais je pense que l'acquisition de .Mac est un plus, surtout pour utiliser pleinement les services de Ilife 06


----------



## Tox (15 Mars 2006)

bengalen a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, il est un petit peu lent pour ouvrir office mais bon, là, il faut vraiment que je soit pointilleux et tout le monde sait que c'est à cause de rosetta... une fois que le prog est ouvert... aucun souci, tout fonctionne à la perfection...


Cela peut aussi venir de Mac OS X. Dès le départ, je m'étais fait la remarque suivante : sous Windows, l'appel d'un programme entraîne immédiatement l'ouverture d'une fenêtre et ensuite on est bloqué pendant un certain temps. Sous OS X, on commence par être bloqué puis ensuite on obtient un affichage tout de suite fonctionnel du programme appelé.


----------



## mat.chabot (17 Mars 2006)

Salut, je viens d'entrer dans cette belle famille des mac et j'ai du mal à comprendre les réactions de ma bestiole???
En effet, le MAC book pro chauffe énormément et alors ça tient chaud l'hiver et ça fait fondre la graisse l'été!
Plus ennuyeux je viens d'être victime de 4 coupures et redémarage intempestifs lors de son utilisation. Si j'ai quitté les PC c'est pour cette raison.
Ma config est la suivante. 2.0 ghz, 100 go 7200 rpm, 1Go origine+ 1Go akibakan.
J'ai quelques soucis avec le lecteur CD/DVD qui plante la machine, en lecture d'un DVD ou CD, m'obligeant à éteindre et relancer.
Y a t'il quelqu'un qui a eu les mêmes symptômes et si oui y a t-il quelques choses à faire ou pleurer et renvoyer la bête tant attendue et encore perdre du temps???

merci de vos reponses


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Si vous êtes pas content de votre mac , je peux vous le reprendre


----------



## SadChief (17 Mars 2006)

> ...1Go akibakan



C'est ça la cause. Enlève cette barrette et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

SadChief


----------



## mat.chabot (17 Mars 2006)

j'ai effectivement enlevé la barrette, plus de coupure intempestive mais côté dvd ça plante encore...? une idée.
Pour la reprise, je veux bien, tout dépendra du prix... bon courage pour l'attente j'ai attendu 1 mois le mien, commande le 15 janvier livré le 28 février...
merci pour la réponse mais je m'en doutais hélas.
j'ai donc une barrette à vendre 130 euro? si quelq'un intérressé??? 1Go ddr2 533 mghz 200pin


----------



## SadChief (17 Mars 2006)

Essaye de redémarrer en OpenFirmware (redémarrer la machine et maintenir appuyé les touches "o", "f", "option" et "pomme").
Attention, tu es maintenant en QWERTY (pour les besoins de ce qui va suivre, Q c'est A et A c'est Q au clavier, et le trait d'union est à côté de la touche 0 - zéro).

1) A l&#8217;invite Open Firmware, tape : reset-nvram
2) Appuie sur la touche Retour
3) A l'invite tape: reset-all
4) Appuie sur la touche Retour

La machine redémarre et les réglages Open Firmware ont été correctement réinitialisés.

Si les problèmes subsistent, téléphone à Apple pour qu'ils te changent le lecteur optique.

Bon courage.

SadChief


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

/!\ attention, mat.chabot parle d'un macBook sur lesquels l'open firmware n'existe plus


----------



## moPod (18 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Là ?


 Moi j'ai téléchargé ce logiciel mais il ne trouve aucun capteur dans mon MacBook Pro...normal  ?

moPod+


----------



## iScream (18 Mars 2006)

idem pour moi :rateau: !!! J'ai installé les deux et aucun ne detecte de capteur....  Il a peut etre déjà fondu .... Si qqn a reponse ou solution ... N'hésitez pas...


----------



## Tox (18 Mars 2006)

Pas de réponse pour l'instant, mais avec vos derniers posts, je me suis demandé ce qu'il adviendra du MBP cet été. En effet, c'est le seul moment de l'année où j'attends parfois le ventilo de l'iBook... Alors quid pour un DualCore ?

Allez, je sors, c'est presque une question rhétorique...


----------



## iScream (19 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponse pour l'instant, mais avec vos derniers posts, je me suis demandé ce qu'il adviendra du MBP cet été. En effet, c'est le seul moment de l'année où j'attends parfois le ventilo de l'iBook... Alors quid pour un DualCore ?
> 
> Allez, je sors, c'est presque une question rhétorique...


Tu crains la chaleur de l'été pour ton MBP ? Ne t'inquietes pas pour cela... à titre d'information j'habite la Martinique (Humidité 95%; Temp. 35° en moyenne...) et ca s'passe plutot bien


----------



## Tox (19 Mars 2006)

C'est bon à savoir. Je me rappelle de quelques machines Apple qui avaient souffert de la chaleur (iMac à base de G5, si je me rappelle bien). Ce MBP semble vraiment bien né !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Oui c la machine que tout le monde attendaient  .


----------



## mat.chabot (19 Mars 2006)

salut et merci pour la partcipation à ma question
la barrette était certifiée pour le mbp, donc j'aimerais ne pas jeter celle-ci à la poubelle pour m'en faire facturer une ailleurs!
Je vais essayer de le contacter pour voir si un échange ou changement de marque, avez-vous une référence? pour 1go de plus?
Sinon les symptômes sont les suivants, travai nikel pendant 10 miniutes puis reboot auto!
J'ai vu que sur le couvercle ou il y a la mémoire, il y a une sorte de protection autocollante qui se décollait, est-ce que celle-ci a une vocation de protection pour un éventuel courant statique ou contre la création d'un quelconque pont avec le chassis?
Help car 130 euro pour rien ça mets les nerfs!!!!
Pour le DVD, la panne n'est pas continue et j'ai peur d'une panne non franche... 
Avez-vous également des infos sur la sortie des progrmammes mactel "final cut express",... et connaissez-vous eventuellement une manière rapide d'obtenir open office car g essayé deux téléchragement et je n'arrive à rien!! ou sinon comment enregsitrer gratuitement "un petit code" pour mac office?


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Mars 2006)

est ce que l'on sait mettre ca: http://www.lacie.com/befr/products/product.htm?pid=10482 sur un macbook pro ???


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mars 2006)

Non c'est en PCMCIA et il faut une ExpressCard 34


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (25 Mars 2006)

Apres 20 jours avec le Macbook Pro.

Ma config: 2Ghz, 1 Go (2x512mo) , disque 100 Go (7200 tr/mn), ATI X1600 256 Mo


Avant j'ai eu un powerbook G4 1.5 Ghz, 1Go et 15" et 128 Mo ATI 9700+ disque 80 Go (5400tr/mn)

Ce que j'aime pas:
-Le disque 7200 tr Momentus vibre trop par rapport a mon 5400 precedent.
Je trouve en utilisation jeux 3D intensif que ca chauffe vraiment au dessus de la touche F6.
Par contre les ventilos sont tres silencieux (par rapport au G4)
-La touche ejection est un peu sortie mais ca ne touche pas l'ecran quand je referme (en fait c'est tres infime mais quand je l'ai comparé avec le powerbook ca faisait vraiment le truc qui gene esthetiquement. 
-Le graveur qui ne sait pas graver en Dual Layer, et  pas plus de 4x pour les DVD !
vu la place gagnée sur les connecteurs de gauche j'aurai souhaité un USB 2 de plus !
(J'ai un clavier externe avec souris sur le port de droite) rest un de libre a gauche)

-Le micro interne toujours aussi mal placé !!!!! Ca c'est un SCANDALE ! Indigne d'un ingénieur !
Sur le powerbook des que le ventilo tournais c'etait infernal pour mon interlocuteur !
Et la le macbook hérite de cette tare !  meme si les ventilo sont plus silencieux on les entends avec en plus la vibration du 7200 tr !
Ca coutait quoi a apple de mettre cela a coté de la webcam (un petit trou a gauche et hop une belle simetrie avec le petit voyant vert de droite quand l'isight s'allume !
-L'isight encore trop pixélisée en basse lumiere.

-Autre remarque en comparant des logiciels optimisés Altivec on voit que Velocity engine était une sacré technologie meme si quand ca tournait a fond ca chauffait terrible !
Mais la je vois que certains softs optimisés qui l'utilise sont restés impressionant meme en 1.5 ghz sur un G4 (ffmpeg,rip Mp3, Quake3 optimisé G4, etc...)

L"emulation Rosetta, donne a peu pres les memes performances que sur le Powerbook que je cite. Bonne compatibilité sur mes softs mais  frustrant pour des jeux 3D quand on sait que dessous ca peut aller tres tres vite ! vivement les patchs.
D'ailleurs je trouve que le moniteur d'activité est bizarre sur certains logiciels soit disant universal binaries: certaines fonctions de graphc converter tourne juste sur un seul "core" ou certain logiciels ne montent pas a 100%
bug ou manque d'optimisation en multitache ?

Ce que j'aime sur ce macbook:
L'allure générale, encore plus fin et plus design.
L'ecran enfin lumineux et avec des angles de vue de 180 a droite et gauche (bien pour voir un diaporama a plusieurs bien sur pas a 180° les pauvres!)
-La rapidité de démarrage !
avant je mettais souvent en veille pour le transport, maintenant j'eteins carrement, en contrepartie il y a 1Go sur le disque reservé appelé "Sleep image"
La luminosité du clavier rétro eclairé, vraiment utilse dans le noir. plus besoin de lampe de salon pour "surfer" le soir.
-Pratique quand l'ecran est en veille (eteint) la led blanche qui pulse lors de la veille generale, est la blanche tres faible en continue, pour nous dire le mac est allumé mais pas l'ecran des fois qu'on oublie.
-L'autonomie: apres avoir respecté les cycles de charges-decharges complet pendant une semaine la baterie est maintenant optimisée et finalement en utilisation sage, on a autour des 3h ce qui est honnete dans mon cas mais insuffisant pour les vrais nomades peut etre.
Le Bluetooth 2 de 22 ko/s je passe a 30 ko/s sur un sony ericsson K700
et de 48 a 80 Ko/s sur un Nokia 70.

Le connecteur Magsafe, je trouve cela utilise car j'ai parfois des lieux ou recharger ou il y a du passage la j'ai moins d'angoisse si quelqu'un se prend les pieds. malgré le cas vu sur le net de magsafe cramé, je m'inquiete pas en sachant que je controle visuellement la propreté chaque fois que je connecte.

Voila j'ai peut etre oublié 2 ou 3 trucs mais je rajouterais le cas echeant.


Ca serait bien que la seconde generation corrige au moins le cas du micro interne ! transmettez a Apple car j'ai été obligé d'acheter un micro externe usb logitech pour parler correctement avec mes correspondants Skype ! car parfois en parrallele je fais du calcul intensif qui declenche les ventilos.


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est en PCMCIA et il faut une ExpressCard 34



donc aucun moyen de mettre  du FW 800 ...?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mars 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> donc aucun moyen de mettre  du FW 800 ...?


Belkin a annoncé la sortie prochaine d'une ExpressCard /34 qui ajoute des ports firewire 800 

Wait & see


----------



## Gaël (26 Mars 2006)

Hello all,

J'envisage d'acheter sous peu un Macbook Pro   et je me demande si la compatibilité des souris logitech avec les mac intel est au rendez-vous.
Ceux d'entre vous qui possèdent un macbook pro ou un mac intel ont-ils des soucis avec les pilotes des souris logitech (Logitech control center) ?

Merci d'avance

+


----------



## goumie (29 Mars 2006)

Depuis 2 jours aux commandes de mon MBP (il faudrai lui trouver un pti nom...), je suis vraiment bien content, et lui reconnais volontiers toutes les qualités citées ici. Mais : petite inquiétude du côté du cliqueur du trackpad : il est capricieux, dur et ne répond pas toujours à la demande. Il faut bien veiller à appuyer en son centre, et fermement...  Je me demande même si ce léger souci n'est pas lié à une légère bosse observée au-dessus du bouton d'ouverture du MBP : la coque est nettement déformée à cet endroit : suis-je seul dans ce cas ? Trop impatient, je n'ai pas eu le coeur de le renvoyer à l'expéditeur (3 semaines d'attente toute de même;-).:mouais:


----------



## mat.chabot (29 Mars 2006)

salut je n'ai pas vu de bosse sur mon MBP donc pas de souci sur le track pad.
Concernant les souris blue tooth, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une blue tooth deux bouton au design mac qui s'est initialisée sans souci. achetée à Tokyo dans l'apple store officiel, prix +- 65 euro.
Pour le problème d'alim j'ai trouvé une solution, j'ai éteins et ralummé et ça marche nickel???
Je suis toujours à la recherche de télécharger open office rapidement si quelqu'un a une astuce ??  
est-ce que quelq'un sait si final cut express pour macintel va sortir bientôt?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

FinalCut en UB c'est pour demain normalement


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

Ca y est, FinalCut est en UB


----------



## tmeritan (2 Avril 2006)

Hier je suis passe a la FNAC et un MacBook Pro 1,83 etait en presence d'un PowerBook 1,63. Le MacBook Pro est vraiment une machine EXTRAORDINAIRE ...
Mais quelle chaleur !
Le "vieux" PowerBook etait totalement froid alors que le MacBook Pro etait brulant !!!
J'ai mieux compris pourquoi dans une autre FNAC ils l'etaignes systematiquement lorsqu'il n'est pas utilise ...
J'etais pret a en acheter un ... mais la ca m'a laisser a refleichir ....


----------



## moPod (2 Avril 2006)

Hmmm...j'ai eu a travailler sur un PowerBook 15" de dernière génération pdt 3 jours...et j'étais loin du froid ! Mon MBP est plus froid quand il travaille peu que le PB sur lequel j'ai travaillé, après sur certaines tâche, le MBP chauffe, il est vrai, limite brulant a peau nu, mais je me souveins bien de la chaleur émise sur le clavier du PB...et je trouve ca plus excéssif que la chaleur que j'ai actuellement...

Donc, c'est un paramètre qui je pense est difficilement comparable avec les PB puisque la conception est totalement différente, rien que par la présence des puces sur la face arrière de la carte mère sur le MBP.

Après,....moi j'ai un MBP alors je suis ne suis que subjectif bien sur 

moPod+


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Avril 2006)

j'étais également à la FNAC, et le PowerBook était également plus froid,
mais parce qu'il était en veille quasiment tout le temps


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Avril 2006)

Vu l'augmentation du prix du gaz, ne vous plaignez pas, Apple fournit une machine 7 en 1 : crépière (bien dégraisser la pomme après), barbecue, lampe à bronzer le visage, réchaud à café, poêle sans charbon, bouillote pour lit glacé. Ah détail intéressant, certains auraient remarqué qu'on peut aussi l'utiliser comme ordinateur (mais ce sont des rumeurs).


----------



## mat.chabot (2 Avril 2006)

un MBP pour une maison ça fait chauffage central mais c'est pas grave, seule déception, la lenteur avec laquelle les programmes open source apparaisse... non je déconne, mais lors de mes installations je suis souvent déçu que cela ne fonctionne pas.
Toujours pas un patch ...final cut qui traine???? pour un MBP.
sinon, ça pulse et j'en avais rêvé et ça marche.  
au fait pensez au lunette de soleil, lors de l'utilisation! ça frime encore plus


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

depuis plusieurs mois, j'attend comme bcp de monde le mbp....

que me conseillerez vous ?
ce qui me freine aujourd'hui c'est:
-la chaleur dégagé du mpb
-l'autonomie qui était initialement prévu à 5h
-et les bugs rencontrés (suite à la lecture des différents posts) 

Est ce que c'est bugs sont normaux lors de la sortie d'un nouveu matériel apple ?


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Avril 2006)

Quels bugs ?  (mis à part les petits bruits)


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quels bugs ?  (mis à part les petits bruits)


 
-lecteur/graveur dvd
-problème avec la touche du trackpad...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Avril 2006)

Jamais vu sur les forums 
mais peut-être que je n'y passe pas assez souvent :rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu sur les forums
> mais peut-être que je n'y passe pas assez souvent :rateau:


 
bah je l'ai lu dans ce topic mm...

^^

à moins que j'ai rêvé ???


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Avril 2006)

Non, tu n'as pas rêvé,
ce que je voulais dire c'est que ce sont des problèmes rares,
en  l'espèce il ne touche quasiment personne si ce n'est les 2 malheureux auteurs des posts précédents, rien à voir avec les messages récurents sur les petits bruits


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu n'as pas rêvé,
> ce que je voulais dire c'est que ce sont des problèmes rares,
> en l'espèce il ne touche quasiment personne si ce n'est les 2 malheureux auteurs des posts précédents, rien à voir avec les messages récurents sur les petits bruits


 

oki, c'est rassurant... ouf !

bon va pour un mbp... en attendant la paie, puis direction la fnac (en espérant qu'ils en ont en stock ...)  pour un crédit....


----------



## dvd (3 Avril 2006)

pour ceux qui fréquentent regulierement la station de metro/rer francois mitterand en hiver, il y a le systeme de chauffage (je sais pas comment ca s'appelle) vertical qui est encapasulé dans des lamelles de métal; et le plus impressionnant c'est que ca chauffe (bien encore) et que le métal ne conduit absolument pas la chaleur! (j'ai deja testé, c'est froid)
une bonne idée d'isolateur pour la prochaine revision des macbookpro....


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui fréquentent regulierement la gare francois mitterand en hiver, il y a le systeme de chauffage (je sais pas comment ca s'appelle) vertical qui est encapasulé dans des lamelles de métal; et le plus impressionnant c'est que ca chauffe (bien encore) et que le métal ne conduit absolument pas la chaleur! (j'ai deja testé, c'est froid)
> une bonne idée d'isolateur pour la prochaine revision des macbookpro....


 

faudrait écrire directement à apple.

^^


----------



## dvd (3 Avril 2006)

t'as leur adresse?? lol mais ca pourrait etre une bonne idée non??


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> t'as leur adresse?? lol mais ca pourrait etre une bonne idée non??


 
j'avoue que ce n'est pas bête du tout...

pour l'adresse je ne la connais pas...
ça doit se trouver peut être... (appel au personne qui bosse dans les apple center ??? ou autre ??)

^^


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Avril 2006)

Apple
1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino, CA 95014


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Apple
> 1 Infinite Loop
> Cupertino, CA 95014


 
thx, manque plus que rédiger la requête en anglais... ^^

have fun !


----------



## Ludo_vic (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a toi,

He oui, il parrait que que le Mac Book Chauffe, je suis l'heureus pocesseur d'un PowerBook G4 17  1.67, qui lui ne chauffe pas, possede un modem, un port FW 800, 1 sortie S Vidéo .

J'ai fait un petit comparatif entre un Mac Book pro exposer a la FNAC de Nancy et mon PB et je suis convaincu....

Je concerve mon PowerBook


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

le mbp :
-chauffe plus
-manque un modem
-possède l'isght
-est plus rapide

le powerbook:
-a fait ses preuves apparemment
-chauffe moins
-stable
-modem intégré


pensez vous que les défauts des mbp vont être modifiés prochainement ?
ou apple va continuer à livrer des mbp surchauffés ?

puis le fait que le mbp chauffe est ce vraiment un inconvénient ?

Merci de vos réponses ^^


----------



## zerozerosix (3 Avril 2006)

Faut pas abuser non plus, oui certaines zones sont chaudes : En gros c'est essentiellement autour de la charnière de l'écran, sur une large zone sur la face inférieure du MBP. Sur la face supérieure, il existe une petite lamelle métallique au dessus des touches de fonction qui est aussi chaude. Maintenant il faut relativiser : ça doit chauffer à 40 - 45° en utilisation poussée, donc c'est désagréable au toucher mais ça ne brûle pas quand même, on peut garder la main dessus 
C'est sur qu'en configuration MBP vissé sur les cuisses il vaut mieux avoir un jean, une couverture ou autre chose pour faire écran à la chaleur sinon c'est vraiment désagréable (suer des cuisses en hiver...  )
Maintenant en utilisation sur un bureau, RAS : le clavier est tiède, de même que les surfaces où on repose les mains. C'est bon pour les rhumatismes 
En utilisation familiale, dans le salon sur les genou en jean, ou dans le lit sur la couette, c'est sans problème.
En fait je résumerais mon sentiment en disant que la chaleur est SURPRENANTE quand on a pas l'habitude, mais à l'utilisation ça n'est ni gênant ni limitant. Point positif : en dissipant sa chaleur de façon passive, le MBP ventile peu et est donc plutôt silencieux (hormis les bruits aigus déjà décrits et qui ne devraient plus vous gêner si vous avez lu mes 12000 posts sur le sujet).


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas abuser non plus, oui certaines zones sont chaudes : En gros c'est essentiellement autour de la charnière de l'écran, sur une large zone sur la face inférieure du MBP. Sur la face supérieure, il existe une petite lamelle métallique au dessus des touches de fonction qui est aussi chaude. Maintenant il faut relativiser : ça doit chauffer à 40 - 45° en utilisation poussée, donc c'est désagréable au toucher mais ça ne brûle pas quand même, on peut garder la main dessus
> C'est sur qu'en configuration MBP vissé sur les cuisses il vaut mieux avoir un jean, une couverture ou autre chose pour faire écran à la chaleur sinon c'est vraiment désagréable (suer des cuisses en hiver...  )
> Maintenant en utilisation sur un bureau, RAS : le clavier est tiède, de même que les surfaces où on repose les mains. C'est bon pour les rhumatismes
> En utilisation familiale, dans le salon sur les genou en jean, ou dans le lit sur la couette, c'est sans problème.
> En fait je résumerais mon sentiment en disant que la chaleur est SURPRENANTE quand on a pas l'habitude, mais à l'utilisation ça n'est ni gênant ni limitant. Point positif : en dissipant sa chaleur de façon passive, le MBP ventile peu et est donc plutôt silencieux (hormis les bruits aigus déjà décrits et qui ne devraient plus vous gêner si vous avez lu mes *12000 *posts sur le sujet).


 


 ....

tu en as une centaine de posts seulement...

je ne te crois pas  


:rateau: 


thx de donner vos avis..


----------



## gomuno (3 Avril 2006)

bonjours,
pourrai-je avoir un récapitulatif "complet" de tous les défauts et de tous les avantages du MacbookPro?? merci davance sa en aiderai plus d'un!!


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

gomuno a dit:
			
		

> bonjours,
> pourrai-je avoir un récapitulatif "complet" de tous les défauts et de tous les avantages du MacbookPro?? merci davance sa en aiderai plus d'un!!


 
bah tu peux le faire toi même  ...

il suffit de relire le topic surtout qu'il n'y a que 3 pages.....


----------



## moPod (3 Avril 2006)

Ou la la, heu apparement, tout le monde attribue une "surchauffe" au MBP...heu, il faut se calmer là.
Comme je le repète et je l'ai déjà écrit sous différentes formes, les MPB ne chauffe pas plus que les autres PowerBook...
Pour vous faire un petit rappel, pas mal de PB 12" chauffaient tellement sur la surface de pose des mains que l'on pouvait faire cuire un oeuf (vu dans une new de MacBidouille, il y a un moment déjà), certains PB 15" (et apparement pas mal vu le rappel d'Apple) ont carrement eu des grosses chauffes ou des brulures par la batterie ayant un défaut de gestion d'énergie, et je peux dire que les derniers PB 15" chauffent pas mal près du trackpad (disque dur je pense) même en utilisation modérée.
Le MBP chauffe un peu (vraiment pas bcp) quand il se charge, chargé il n'y a plus rien, et cela que sur le côté gauche de la machine. En utlisation très intensive (aussi en traitement vidéo), il chauffe sous la coque, de façon bien sensible il est vrai, mais rien de brulant et ca tient sur les cuisses sans jean 
J'ai travaillé sous Photshop CS2 pdt 1h30 sur batterie et c'est chaud mais en rien brulant.
Après, la différence de température avec la coque de l'écran est surprenante, l'écran est froid, c'est marrant. De plus, le chargeur secteur est vraiment très loin de la surchauffe comme j'ai pu le lire ici et la, il n'est pas plus chaud que les anciens, même mois je pense.
Après c'est a apréciation des sensibles épidermiques, mais moi je ne considère pas le chaud du MBP comme brulant !

Faut arrêter deux secondes...

moPod+


----------



## moPod (3 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux le faire toi même  ...
> 
> il suffit de relire le topic surtout qu'il n'y a que 3 pages.....



T'es pas un peu méchant sur les bords toi ?

Faut dormir la nuit, même si desfois, c'est difficile...

moPod+


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu méchant sur les bords toi ?
> 
> Faut dormir la nuit, même si desfois, c'est difficile...
> 
> moPod+


 

bah non, il n'y rien de méchant dans ce que j'ai dit ^^
en tout cas, je n'ai pas voulu l'être...
j'aurais dû rajouter  un smiley :  


sinon il est vrai que je suis fatigué... et ce n'est que le début de la semaine...


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un a pu testé un jeu vidéo avec le mbp ? ou fait des tests graphiques ?


----------



## iScream (3 Avril 2006)

Slt tout l'monde !!!! Z'refait surface...  J'rassure tout le monde... Le MBP chauffe, c'est normal... (vu le monstre) mais comme tout les portables... J'dirai meme que comparé à mon ancien HP pavilion le MBP chauffe beaucoup moins !!!! Rassurez vous tout le monde... Et arrétez de psychoté pour un rien... Soyez franc.. VOus en avez trop envie de ce MacBook Pro


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Slt tout l'monde !!!! Z'refait surface...  J'rassure tout le monde... Le MBP chauffe, c'est normal... (vu le monstre) mais comme tout les portables... J'dirai meme que comparé à mon ancien HP pavilion le MBP chauffe beaucoup moins !!!! Rassurez vous tout le monde... Et arrétez de psychoté pour un rien... Soyez franc.. VOus en avez trop envie de ce MacBook Pro


 


c'est évident, je voudrai bien posséder cette nouvelle technologie.
Etant donné que je ne connais pas grand chose à l'univers mac, et que les matériels mac coutent chers, je n'ai pas envie de me "louper"... c'est pourquoi on pose pas mal de questions au vu de certaine remarque...

^^

mais je suis quand mm rassuré... 
comme je l'ai dis, je suis dans l'attente de ma paie et zou à la fnac dès que possible ^^


----------



## zerozerosix (3 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a pu testé un jeu vidéo avec le mbp ? ou fait des tests graphiques ?



J'ai essayé WoW et je suis un peu déçu par rapport à mon PC... Le framerate est correct entre 20 et 30 images par seconde, mais les options sont loin d'être à fond.
En plus il y a chez moi un "bug" : le déplacement se fait pas saccade. Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de framerate qui reste bon voir très bon, mais ça déconne uniquement en extérieur. Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un problème lié à l'UB... En tout cas je pensais que ça serait mieux que mon Celeron + ATI 9800 pro, que nenni.

Ma config : MacBook Pro 1,83, video 128 Mo, RAM 1,5 Go.


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé WoW et je suis un peu déçu par rapport à mon PC... Le framerate est correct entre 20 et 30 images par seconde, mais les options sont loin d'être à fond.
> En plus il y a chez moi un "bug" : le déplacement se fait pas saccade. Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de framerate qui reste bon voir très bon, mais ça déconne uniquement en extérieur. Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un problème lié à l'UB... En tout cas je pensais que ça serait mieux que mon Celeron + ATI 9800 pro, que nenni.
> 
> Ma config : MacBook Pro 1,83, video 128 Mo, RAM 1,5 Go.


 

vu que tu as 1,5go de ram.. je sens que warcraftIII va signaler quelque bug...


----------



## iScream (3 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> c'est évident, je voudrai bien posséder cette nouvelle technologie.
> Etant donné que je ne connais pas grand chose à l'univers mac, et que les matériels mac coutent chers, je n'ai pas envie de me "louper"... c'est pourquoi on pose pas mal de questions au vu de certaine remarque...



Franchement c'est tout à fait normal et je comprends ta réaction... Moi j'ai switché en Decembre... Aprés 8 ans de Windows... Quel changement !!! ... J'ai commencé ac un ibook car, comme toi, j'avais peur d'investir et d'être déçu... J'ai étais agréablement surpris ! Du coup dés la sortie du MBP je me suis précipité dessus.. Malheureusement je me suis séparé de mon merveilleux iBook que j'adorais... Normal c'est mon Premier Amour de Mac :rose: Mais bon, le MBP déchire tout !!! Je ne suis encore que novice en mac mais cela ne m'empeche pas de faire remarquer toutes les qualités de ce portable !  tu as du le voir sur d'autres forums (notamment celui de moPod "je l'ai mon macbookpro" qui est trés bien) qu'au tout début des forums t'as enormement de personnes qui critiquent le MBP mais lorsque tu leur demande si ils en possédent un ils te repondent que non !!!  Je trouve ca débile de leur part.. mais bon... Moi j'éssaie juste de partager mes impressions et non pas faire de la pub (quoique un peu :rateau Il est magnifique, la seule chose que je regrette peut etre c'est de ne pas avoir switché plus tôt !!! Mais bon... Pour les jeux en réseaux ça aurait été galere !!! lol Mais si windows arrive sur nos chers mac je pense que ça fera switché encore plus de personnes... Mais bon... OS X est le best !!! Si j'installe Windows ce ne sera vraiment que pr faire un peu de jeux en réseau ac mes potes en métropole... (pour la détente aprés le boulot )
Mais je te repete .. les 2 "gros"  soit disant pb sur le MBP sont le bruit et la chaleur... Trés sincerement,  je n'ai aucun des deux pb ! 

Voilà j'espere t'avoir renseigné un peu plus, même si je ne fais que repeter ce que  certains et moi ont déjà dit... 

Si tu as des questions n'hésites pas... Et les accros à MacGé sont vraiment super sympas et je pense qui t'aideront sans pb... C'est ça aussi le monde à Apple... C'est une communauté à part... Voilà... tite dédicace en passant à Vous tous sur MacGé...


----------



## pmazon (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai un CD bloqué dans mon MacBook Pro.
Impossible de lancer Open firmware au démarrage (Pomme+Alt+o+f), que faire?
Je suis sur Mac OsX 10.4.5.
Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Il y a pas sur le macBook Pro une petit trou a coté du lecteur ? Tu met un trombone et ca ouvre le mécanisme normalement


----------



## pmazon (3 Avril 2006)

y a pas de trou....
y a pas de open firmware....
y a qu'à hurler dans le silence de la nuit ???????????


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Heu la je vois pas


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

pmazon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un CD bloqué dans mon MacBook Pro.
> Impossible de lancer Open firmware au démarrage (Pomme+Alt+o+f), que faire?
> Je suis sur Mac OsX 10.4.5.
> Merci


Redémarre en maintenant le bouton (gauche) de la souris pressé ?


----------



## pmazon (3 Avril 2006)

ça marche pas non plus, Open firmware a-t-il était remplacé sur les Mac Intel ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Oui par l'EFI. Mais je ne connais pas les commandes EFI...


----------



## tinibook (3 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider mais as-tu essayé ce lien lien?

Bonne chance...


----------



## mj.a770 (4 Avril 2006)

Oui je vous confirme, cet appareil chauffe énormément, je pense que c'est dû au nouveau processeur.
Faite gaffe à vos C__illes les gas, je vous déconseille vivement de le laisser sur vos genoux (risque de désintégration des bijoux de famille). 
Je ne connais pas la température exacte mais cest la première fois que je vois une machine dégager une telle énergie (peut être normal vu la bête), je suis nouveau sur Mac, javais un Vaio S5XP qui était pas mal puissant et qui pourtant ne bouillonnait pas autant. 
Je dois quand même préciser que seul le dessous chauffe ainsi, car le dessus est facilement supportable.

Jai confiance en cette belle machine


----------



## belzebuth (4 Avril 2006)

le magsafe c'est bien, mais ça se détache quand meme un peu vite je trouve... et puis pourquoi ont ils été le mettre de l'autre coté???????


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Avril 2006)

L'alimentation des PowerBooks était à gauche,
c'est toujours la même chose avec les MacBook Pro


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Avril 2006)

Il parait que la 10.4.6 améliore la gestion de l'énergie des MBP et donc l'autonomie. Quelqu'un confime?


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que la 10.4.6 améliore la gestion de l'énergie des MBP et donc l'autonomie. Quelqu'un confime?


Je viens de mettre à jour et franchement ben je crois pas avoir gagné en autonomie...
Je trouve de plus qu'il est anormalement long à ce mettre en veille...


----------



## goumie (4 Avril 2006)

Après le bouton du trackpad, à l'usage, je suis de plus en plus perplexe sur mon MBP : qu'est-ce qu'il rame !  Les 512 Mo de RAM sont sans doute un peu juste, et le 1,83 aussi (mais 'est déjà un sacré budget). Que ce soit iPhoto (jamais si lent avec mon précédent PWB 12' et sous Panther ), ou Pages, et que dire de Word et Excel : irritant à l'usage. C'est comme si je travailais maintenant au ralenti, et un indice qui ne trompe pas : je râle souvent ! (tout à l'heure : 36s pour enregistrer un texte de 2 pages sous Word... ).

Même Dashboard prend quelques longues 20 secondes à s'afficher...

Enfin, l'autonomie s'avère décevante, ne dépassant jamais 2h-2h30 dès qu'on s'en sert un peu...
Où est la bombe promise ? si ce n'est une belle chaufferette  

J'ai un tout petit peu l'impression d'essuyer les plâtres, et de ne pas avoir fait une bonne affaire. bouh!


----------



## zerozerosix (4 Avril 2006)

goumie a dit:
			
		

> Après le bouton du trackpad, à l'usage, je suis de plus en plus perplexe sur mon MBP : qu'est-ce qu'il rame !  Les 512 Mo de RAM sont sans doute un peu juste, et le 1,83 aussi (mais 'est déjà un sacré budget). Que ce soit iPhoto (jamais si lent avec mon précédent PWB 12' et sous Panther ), ou Pages, et que dire de Word et Excel : irritant à l'usage. C'est comme si je travailais maintenant au ralenti, et un indice qui ne trompe pas : je râle souvent ! (tout à l'heure : 36s pour enregistrer un texte de 2 pages sous Word... ).
> 
> Même Dashboard prend quelques longues 20 secondes à s'afficher...
> 
> ...



Compte tenu de ton usage (iPhoto et applications Rosetta type Word/Excel), c'est clairement la RAM qui est le facteur limitant de ta configuration. J'ai aussi un MBP 1,83 mais gavé avec 1,5 Go de RAM et ça fuse. J'utilise plutôt Lightroom, mais je peux te dire que c'est une bombe. Quand à Word/Excel, no problémo.
Je te conseille fortement de rajouter au moins 512 Mo pour te réconcilier avec ta chauferette


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu de ton usage (iPhoto et applications Rosetta type Word/Excel), c'est clairement la RAM qui est le facteur limitant de ta configuration. J'ai aussi un MBP 1,83 mais gavé avec 1,5 Go de RAM et ça fuse. J'utilise plutôt Lightroom, mais je peux te dire que c'est une bombe. Quand à Word/Excel, no problémo.
> Je te conseille fortement de rajouter au moins 512 Mo pour te réconcilier avec ta chauferette


 
2149 euros + 512 de ram (je ne sais pas combien ça coute la ram)


ça revient cher non ? :hein: 



quelqu'un d'autre est content de son mbp et qui n'a aucun problème ??


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

pourriez vous donner le numéro de série de votre mbp lorsque vous donner les avantages ou inconvénients ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

"pourriez vous donner le numéro de série de votre mbp" ca va te servir a quoi ?


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> "pourriez vous donner le numéro de série de votre mbp" ca va te servir a quoi ?


 

après la lecture des news de macgé' :




> Petites révisions de MacBook Pro ? http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[Mar 12:26 - CL]
> À en croire DailyTech, Apple aurait déjà porté plusieurs petites retouches au MacBook Pro. Les ordinateurs dont le numéro de série commence respectivement par W8610 et W8611 seraient identifiés par Apple comme des révisions C et D. Avec ces petites mises à jour, Apple essaierait de corriger quelques problèmes redondants sur ses portables, notamment avec AirPort qui aurait un peu de mal lorsque lordinateur sort du mode veille, le rétro-éclairage de lécran qui ne serait pas toujours uniforme et certaines parties de lordinateur, notamment vers la touche F, qui seraient anormalement chaudes. Les derniers ordinateurs sortis des usines (la série W8612) nauraient pas ce type de problèmes.


, 

étant donné que je me dirige vers un mbp, celà me permettrait de faire une idée des mbp à éviter et "d'exiger" un certain numéro de série..

je viens de comprendre ce que tu veux me dire, je ne veux pas le numéro de série en entier  ! ^^ 
juste les 5 premiers chiffre du mbp comme vu dans l'article ^^..


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Tu sais si tu commandes via l'Apple Store , ils vont te donner un MacBookPro sans regarder le numéro de série


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais si tu commandes via l'Apple Store , ils vont te donner un MacBookPro sans regarder le numéro de série


 

je ne compte pas l'acheter sur l'apple store mais directement dans un apple center ou à la fnac.

d'u côté ça permettrait de voir quelles sont les séries qui ont des problèmes nan ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> je ne compte pas l'acheter sur l'apple store mais directement dans un apple center ou à la fnac.
> 
> d'u côté ça permettrait de voir quelles sont les séries qui ont des problèmes nan ?




Tu devrai aussi le déballer devant le gars pour voir si il n'a aucun problème


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrai aussi le déballer devant le gars pour voir si il n'a aucun problème


 

pfffffffff....

mais nan, il n'y pas un numéro de série sur le carton ?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu mon MBP il y a maintenant un peu plus de 2 semaine...et j'en suis tres satisfait!
mais bon comme tout le monde dit les seul defaut qu'il a c'est le fait qu'il chauffe autant et rosetta qui rame un peu selon l'appl....mai son plus gros defaut la jalousie qu'il dechaine aupres de collegue!!


----------



## wolverine (4 Avril 2006)

Jack Sparrow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu mon MBP il y a maintenant un peu plus de 2 semaine...et j'en suis tres satisfait!
> mais bon comme tout le monde dit les seul defaut qu'il a c'est le fait qu'il chauffe autant et rosetta qui rame un peu selon l'appl....mai son plus gros defaut la jalousie qu'il dechaine aupres de collegue!!



pas que tes collegues !!!


----------



## yannof (5 Avril 2006)

Moi, j'ai recu le mien hier  

Pour l'instant que du bon 

L'écran est bien plus confortable, je trouvait souvent mon Al trop sombre, là c'est nickel

Le petit bruit aigüe quand la pièce et silencieuse je l'ai oublié assez vite

Je me suis couché assez tard hier avec le MBP sur les genoux, et ca ne m'a pas plus choqué que mon ex Al 15" 1,5 ghz, enfin, j'ai pas de cloque sur les cuisses c'est déja ca

Le truc qui me gène c'est que je n'ai pas de trouvé l'equivalent de "temperature monitor", je l'ai essayé ainsi que le widget "istat ano" et "Ressource graph x" aucun ne trouve de capteur ?????
 
y'en a des capteurs et ces softs ne les reconnaissent pas ou y'a pas de capteurs ?
J'aimerais pouvoir comparer


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> 2149 euros + 512 de ram (je ne sais pas combien ça coute la ram)
> 
> 
> ça revient cher non ? :hein:
> ...



Les 512Mo sont à 65 + port sur le Net sinon 1Go pour 105 rue Montgallet...


----------



## ultrabody (5 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Les 512Mo sont à 65 + port sur le Net sinon 1Go pour 105 rue Montgallet...


 
est ce que la ram c'est du no name ? est ce que celà va fonctionner ?


puis le type de ram coute cher..

en tout cas si vous avez des tuyaus, des sites, des magasins qui vendent de la ram pour les mbp celà m'intéresse....


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Avril 2006)

Tu fais une recherche , il y a un topic consacré au mémoires  . Et le plus simple tu ramenes ton MacBookPro a Montgallet et tu essayes la barrette devant le mec  .


----------



## ultrabody (5 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais une recherche , il y a un topic consacré au mémoires  . Et le plus simple tu ramenes ton MacBookPro a Montgallet et tu essayes la barrette devant le mec  .


 

thx..
sorry pour ma newbie attitude dans le monde mac ... ^^


je vais jeter un coup d'oeil dans le topic consacré au mémoire.


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> est ce que la ram c'est du no name ? est ce que celà va fonctionner ?
> 
> 
> puis le type de ram coute cher..
> ...



Rue Montgallet c'est de la Corsair DDR2 PC5300 qui devrait fonctionner sans problème

Sur le Net c'est soit de la Corsair (la moins chère), soit de la Kingston soit de la Crucial


----------



## iScream (6 Avril 2006)

Salut.. Dites moi vous pouvez me tenir au courant pour la ram ? parce que je serai bien tenté pour changé la barrette de 512 Mo et en mettre 2 de 2 Go.. Merci ...


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Avril 2006)

J'ai mis 1Go de plus (pour un total de 1,5Go) ça roxx

Pas besoin de mettre deux barrettes de même taille pour activer le dual channel


----------



## theveils.net (7 Avril 2006)

J'ai reçu mon macbook pro (W8612, 1,83, 5400, 512) hier, quelle machine tout de même!!
Je dirais la perfection si il n'y avait pas ce bruit désagréable.

Malheuresement pour moi le bruit est désagréable et intermitent, et puisque je fais de la musique et compte m'en servir pour enregistrer, ce parasite pose trop de problème. ça me fait beaucoup de peine de le rendre mais bon c'est pas possible autrement 

Vivement une révision sérieuse de cette superbe machine.


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Salut.. Dites moi vous pouvez me tenir au courant pour la ram ? parce que je serai bien tenté pour changé la barrette de 512 Mo et en mettre 2 de 2 Go.. Merci ...




sauf erreur de ma part il n'existe pas de barrettes de 2go pour les macintel !!


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

C'est sûr que le jour où elles sortent, on aura un MBP avec 4Go de RAM :rateau: Ca décoiffe!!


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que le jour où elles sortent, on aura un MBP avec 4Go de RAM :rateau: Ca décoiffe!!




lol ! c'est clair que la ca serais monstrueux !!


----------



## moPod (7 Avril 2006)

OOOOuuuuuulaaaaaaaaaa, Final Cut Pro sera aux anges


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> sauf erreur de ma part il n'existe pas de barrettes de 2go pour les macintel !!


:rateau: Oups la boulette !! Désolé... Je voulais bien sur dire... de 1Go !!! Quoique 4 Go se serait pas mal du tout.. Mais bon, à mon avis  2 Go ca doit déjà pas mal pousser !!!!


----------



## wolverine (7 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: Oups la boulette !! Désolé... Je voulais bien sur dire... de 1Go !!! Quoique 4 Go se serait pas mal du tout.. Mais bon, à mon avis  2 Go ca doit déjà pas mal pousser !!!!



ne sois pas désolé ca arrive


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

le vrai défaut du mac book pro c'est le manque de modem interne !!!


----------



## buzzin'nico (9 Avril 2006)

pmazon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un CD bloqué dans mon MacBook Pro.
> Impossible de lancer Open firmware au démarrage (Pomme+Alt+o+f), que faire?
> Je suis sur Mac OsX 10.4.5.
> Merci



Je sais pas si t'as finalement résolu (et comment?) ton pb d'éjection, mais je me retrouve dans la même situation avec mon MBP de 15 jours. J'avais pas eu de pbs avec les CD et DVD d'installation, c'est avec les DVD vidéos que ça c'est compliqué pour l'éjection. Et là j'ai Mulholland Drive complètement coincé dans la machine. Aucune des solutions de redémarrage ne fonctionne. Je pense que c'est une panne mécanique car le mac essaie de recracher toutes les 30 secondes le disque sans succès dès lors que je tente une éjection.
Donc j'ai arrêté d'essayer d'éjecter (quand je redémarre et que j'essaie pas d'éjecter le DVD reste paisiblement dans la machine). Et je crois que je vais devoir reprendre mon vieil iBook G3 le temps de faire réparer ça par Apple.

A moins que quelqu'un ait une solution géniale...


----------



## mat.chabot (10 Avril 2006)

Salut, je pense que s'il chauffe plus c'est parceque MAc a décidé d'éliminer les garçons sur terre, en effet les spermatozoïdes femelles résistent mieux à la chaleur... aussi si vous n'êtes pas encore papa ou que vous voulez donner une suite à la famille, le MBP fait faire que des filles... utilisation minimum de 2h par nuit, résultat garanti!


----------



## mat.chabot (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu quelques soucis de mémoires rajoutées et de dvd, mais j'ai updaté le firmware et Os 10.4.6 et plus aucun soucis! la machine pulse et en plus j'ai installé XP sur le MBP... ET la c'est le drâme, tu pleurs quand tu vois un écran bleu de  m.... avec une police de m... mais tu souris justqu'à t'en faire peter le lifting quand tu vois que c'est d'une fluidité et normalement sans bug...
Mais que reste-il aux autres????RIEN


----------



## mat.chabot (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu quelques soucis de mémoires rajoutées et de dvd, mais j'ai updaté le firmware et Os 10.4.6 et plus aucun soucis! la machine pulse et en plus j'ai installé XP sur le MBP... ET la c'est le drâme, tu pleurs quand tu vois un écran bleu de  m.... avec une police de m... mais tu souris justqu'à t'en faire peter le lifting quand tu vois que c'est d'une fluidité et normalement sans bug...
Mais que reste-il aux autres????RIEN


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

-->Est ce normal que quicktime  met du temps (quelques secondes pas plus) à se lancer ?
ou mm lors que je lance une aute application ?

moi je m'attendais à ce que les applications se lancent très rapidement presque instantanément ?
ce problème provient de mon mbp ? un problème de réglage ? ou est ce normal ?


-->lorsque vous regardez un divx sur le mbp alimenté uniquement sur la batterie, combien de temps dure votre batterie ?
j'ai eu juste le temp de regarder un film d'1h30 et écouter de la musique (15 minutes environ) dans le train... (pour info: j'ai désactivé l'airport pour optimiser l'autonomie).

pourtant ma batterie était chargé au maximum.

Est ce normal ? car la lecture d'un d'un divx nécessite bcp plus de processus ?
Ou ma batterie est naze ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Tu avais desactivé le bluetooth ? 

Long c'est a dire ?


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais desactivé le bluetooth ?
> 
> Long c'est a dire ?


 
le blutetooh je ne le crois pas... je ne sais plus, je le vérifierai demain matin en rentrant du boulot.

Long, c'est à dire : l'ordre de quelques secondes : 4s-5s
je re ferai un test idem demain matin...

quand tu lances quicktime ? il se lance instantanément ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> le blutetooh je ne le crois pas... je ne sais plus, je le vérifierai demain matin en rentrant du boulot.
> 
> Long, c'est à dire : l'ordre de quelques secondes : 4s-5s
> je re ferai un test idem demain matin...
> ...




4-5 secondes long ?  . Surtout avec 1Go de ram .. Moi , je n'en sais rien qu'importe


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 4-5 secondes long ?  . Surtout avec 1Go de ram .. Moi , je n'en sais rien qu'importe


 
bah je ne sais pas justement si c'est normal.... surtt comme tu dis avec 1go de ram.
je pensais que les applications se lanceraient bcp plus cvite que ça.
alors si quelqu'un peut faire un test....

merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> bah je ne sais pas justement si c'est normal.... surtt comme tu dis avec 1go de ram.
> je pensais que les applications se lanceraient bcp plus cvite que ça.
> alors si quelqu'un peut faire un test....
> 
> merci.




Reinstalles le système au mieux


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Reinstalles le système au mieux


 
????
j'ai eu le mbp vendredi dernier ...et les seuls applciation que j'ai rajouté c'est WIII, teamspeex, vlc , divxplayer, amsn..

je ne pense que celà vienne de là, car mm vendredi quicktime mettait du temp à se lancer...

est ce que c'est normal ? est que les utilisateur du mac book pro rencontre la mm chose que moi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> ????
> j'ai eu le mbp vendredi dernier ...et les seuls applciation que j'ai rajouté c'est WIII, teamspeex, vlc , divxplayer, amsn..
> 
> je ne pense que celà vienne de là, car mm vendredi quicktime mettait du temp à se lancer...
> ...




mais c rien 4-5 secondes


----------



## wolverine (10 Avril 2006)

je viens de tester avec un imac core duo 1,83 ghz 1go de ram et quicktime ce lance en meme pas 2 sec ! maintenant sur l'imac c'est un dsque dur de 7200 trm donc je pense que 4 sec c'est correct pour ton portable !


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

oki merci pour vos réponses...

j'ai tellement une crainte que mon mbp foire....
vu qe ce n'est pas le cas, et que vous me dites que tt ceci est normal..
je suis bien rassuré.

^^

mac powaaaaa !!


----------



## pim (12 Avril 2006)

Si ça se trouve, Quicktime essaye de se connecter au net pour récupérer le sempiternel "guide des contenus". Va dans les préférences de Quicktime et interdit tout accès réseau au démarrage, cela va peut-être te faire retrouver les 2 secondes manquantes sur azz


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se trouve, Quicktime essaye de se connecter au net pour récupérer le sempiternel "guide des contenus". Va dans les préférences de Quicktime et interdit tout accès réseau au démarrage, cela va peut-être te faire retrouver les 2 secondes manquantes sur azz





c'est quoi le guide des contenus ??


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

bon je viens de percuter...
je viens de le désactiver.

merci !


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

C'est tout ce que propose Quick Time a savoir Jeux , Movies , Autres ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

j'y reviens .. mais comment fait on sans modem interne?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'y reviens .. mais comment fait on sans modem interne?



On achète un modem externe...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> On achète un modem externe...


qui fera du 56k sans etre encombrant ou long à utiliser?(j'aimerais que ce soit aussi simple qu'avec un modem interne)


----------



## fredintosh (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui fera du 56k sans etre encombrant ou long à utiliser?(j'aimerais que ce soit aussi simple qu'avec un modem interne)



http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/6134041/wo/j43cjp8AcwZb252msDLIvCjXQkA/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.3


----------



## tiramisumac (20 Avril 2006)

Salut, je suis trés novice, mais j'adore mon nouveau MBP.
J'ai une question peut etre un peut banale, mais je suis inquiete:
Il y a 2 jours jai mis à jour le firmware (j'ai decouvert ça sur votre MacGeneraion!!). Depuis, quand jallume mon mac book pro il saffiche un message de mise à jour de MAJ qui dit:
MAJ 10.00 sur macos.
Je fais ok et il sen va, mais quand je rallume le MBP il y a le même message.
Quest ce que ça veut dire ?, est ce normale ?

Merci

tiramisu


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Il n'y avait pas une histoire comme quoi il fallait tenir le bouton d'allumage pendant plusieurs secondes pour que la mise à jour soit effective ? Quid des instructions lors de la mise à jour ?

Sinon si ton MacBook Pro a moins de 90 jours, tu peux appeler l'AppleCare. Et essaye de te faire rappeler, parce que leur numéro est surtaxé....


----------



## tiramisumac (20 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> 
> Il n'y avait pas une histoire comme quoi il fallait tenir le bouton d'allumage pendant plusieurs secondes pour que la mise à jour soit effective ?
> 
> ...


----------



## belzebuth (20 Avril 2006)

va dans préférence système, comptes, et dans ouverture avec la session tu dois désactiver ce message... rien de bien méchant!


----------



## ultrabody (21 Avril 2006)

tiramisumac a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je suis trés novice, mais j'adore mon nouveau MBP.
> J'ai une question peut etre un peut banale, mais je suis inquiete:
> Il y a 2 jours jai mis à jour le firmware (j'ai decouvert ça sur votre MacGeneraion!!). Depuis, quand jallume mon mac book pro il saffiche un message de mise à jour de MAJ qui dit:
> MAJ 10.00 sur macos.
> ...



ultra bienvenue !!!!


----------



## tiramisumac (22 Avril 2006)

merci Belzebuth!!!!
vraiment simple la solution!


----------



## belzebuth (22 Avril 2006)

tiramisumac a dit:
			
		

> merci Belzebuth!!!!
> vraiment simple la solution!



mais de rien c'est un plaisir


----------



## Ch'pitof (23 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!
J'ai ajouté 1 Go de ram à mon mbp et ça change vraiment la vie, itunes se lance en 1 sec, iphoto est maintenant complètement fluide c'est vraiment un bonheur!!
Je pense avoir maintenant exactement ce que je cherche dans un ordi! une belle machine avec un os confortable et réactif!
Conclusion : faut pas lésiner sur la ram c'est le truc en plus qui change la vie!

Bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

De toutes les facons , Mac Os X est confortable a utiliser à partir de 512 de Ram


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Avril 2006)

Voire plus sur les Mactels 
Bicoz' la Pierre de rosette


----------



## zerozerosix (24 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Voire plus sur les Mactels
> Bicoz' la Pierre de rosette



Oui je plussoie, la Pierre de Rosette, moi je dirais qu'elle pèse bien 512 à 1 Go (comme ça à la louche), donc 512 pour Mac OS, plus 512 pour Maria Angela Rosetta Mama Mia, ça nous fait du 1 à 1,5 Go... Sinon c'est la déception assurée, sauf à ne faire tourner que de l'universal...


----------



## belzebuth (24 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Sinon c'est la déception assurée, sauf à ne faire tourner que de l'universal...



et encore... 1Go = minimum syndical!


----------



## wolverine (24 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> et encore... 1Go = minimum syndical!



en effet 1g c'est bien et c'est sur que ceux qui font souvent appel a rosetta 1,5g voir 2g c'est conseillé !


----------



## Zitounesup (24 Avril 2006)

Salut!
Revenant quelque peu au sujet principal de cette discussion, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MBP depuis un peu plus d'une semaine, et pour le moment, voilà mon avis:
J'aime :
- son look biensur! finesse, poids
- le clavier, vraiment très agréable au toucher et confortable, bon rétroéclairage
- la connectique sur les cotés (bon je sais je viens de switcher, donc pour moi tout était derrière avant  )
- la qualité de l'écran

J'aime moins :
- le petit bruit du proc  mais qui sait se faire oublier avec le mirror wiget
- j'ai parfois l'impression qu'il est trop fragile! héhé

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de bien le tester à fond mais ca devrait pas tarder.

Concerant la chaleur, il chauffe, oui, mais pas plus que mon ancien pc. Il est tout à fait suportable sur les genous, et même si certains disent que la zone au dessus des touches de fonction chauffe bcp, ce n'est perso pas l'endroit où mes doigts se balladent le plus!! alors... Qui plus est, faut bien évacuer la chaleur, c'et un principe physique!

Du point de vue du bruit, rien venant de l'écran pour moi, ni de vache planquée dans les ventilos. J'ai une week 11 pour info.

Je suis passé à 1Go de RAM : on voit bien la différence avec la config de base, pas de doute, c'est tellement plus agréable d'utilisation 

Donc tout a fait satisfait de ma machine!

++


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Content pour toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (26 Avril 2006)

Je viens de voir les prix et caractéristiques du macbook pro 17 je suis un peu degouté , le macbook pro 15 est devenu tres cher !!!
C'est quoi cette politique d'apple  ? qu'il baisse le prix du 15 et nous envoie des bons d'achats pour la difference !!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

ataraxie a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir les prix et caractéristiques du macbook pro 17 je suis un peu degouté , le macbook pro 15 est devenu tres cher !!!
> C'est quoi cette politique d'apple  ? qu'il baisse le prix du 15 et nous envoie des bons d'achats pour la difference !!!!!



Ils baisseront " vraisemblablement " les prix le 28 mai ( jour où les prix des processeurs baissent )


----------



## audery (26 Avril 2006)

en somme après avoir lu tout le topic, on peut dire que le MBP est 

- une bête
- qu'il répond aux attentes si on le booste à minimum 1 Go
- il est beau

mais

- il chauffe
- il bruite
- il bug parfois mais rien de grave en définitif et c'est souvent du à la ram ...
- il est cher

> so that, on attend le mac book 15' qui devrait sortir en septembre ou on franchit le pas d'un macbookpro 15 maintenant? 

je me demande pour être nouvelle dans le monde du mac si apple tient compte des problèmes posés par les machines précédentes (comme en installant un autre ventilo, ou en changeant les connecteur de place ...)


----------



## zerozerosix (26 Avril 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> > so that, on attend le mac book 15' qui devrait sortir en septembre ou on franchit le pas d'un macbookpro 15 maintenant?
> 
> je me demande pour être nouvelle dans le monde du mac si apple tient compte des problèmes posés par les machines précédentes (comme en installant un autre ventilo, ou en changeant les connecteur de place ...)


 
Tu résumes bien la situation dans ton message. Tu ne seras pas déçue pour ce qui est de la puissance, de Mac OS X, du design inimitable d'Apple.
Difficile de te dire si il vaut mieux attendre ou acheter.
Si tu avais déjà un Mac ou alors beaucoup de patience, tu pourrais attendre que des corrections soient apportées au MacBook Pro (si elles le sont un jour, en tout cas les portables vendus actuellement sont frappés des mêmes problèmes de bruit), ou alors qu'une mise à jour avec le Merom sorte, mais quand ???
Si un bzzz genre acouphène (donc irritant) ne te gêne pas (il y a des moyens pour s'en débarasser, au prix de 30 min d'autonomie en mode batterie), et que tu n'as pas peur de tomber sur un modèle qui fait meumeu, alors achètes. Ces problèmes étant peu de chose : le MBP travaille de toute façon vite, bien et de façon fiable, mais c'est vrai que pour une machine coutant 2000 &#8364; et venant de chez Apple (dont on se fait à tort une trop grande opinion), ça énerve un peu d'avoir un grillon qui vous rappelle à chaque démarrage que votre machine est presque parfaite, à 2 ptits bruits près 

EDIT : pour ce qui est de la chaleur, elle ne me dérange pas même si c'est vrai il est chaud. Pour les bugs, j'ai parfois des appli qui plantent (comme sous Windows), mais jamais eu aucun crash système (contrairement à Windows qui ces derniers temps me refait vivre la joie des écrans bleus).


----------



## adils (26 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Tu résumes bien la situation dans ton message. Tu ne seras pas déçue pour ce qui est de la puissance, de Mac OS X, du design inimitable d'Apple.
> Difficile de te dire si il vaut mieux attendre ou acheter.
> Si tu avais déjà un Mac ou alors beaucoup de patience, tu pourrais attendre que des corrections soient apportées au MacBook Pro (si elles le sont un jour, en tout cas les portables vendus actuellement sont frappés des mêmes problèmes de bruit), ou alors qu'une mise à jour avec le Merom sorte, mais quand ???
> Si un bzzz genre acouphène (donc irritant) ne te gêne pas (il y a des moyens pour s'en débarasser, au prix de 30 min d'autonomie en mode batterie), et que tu n'as pas peur de tomber sur un modèle qui fait meumeu, alors achètes. Ces problèmes étant peu de chose : le MBP travaille de toute façon vite, bien et de façon fiable, mais c'est vrai que pour une machine coutant 2000  et venant de chez Apple (dont on se fait à tort une trop grande opinion), ça énerve un peu d'avoir un grillon qui vous rappelle à chaque démarrage que votre machine est presque parfaite, à 2 ptits bruits près
> ...


 

c"est vrai,
moi les seuls boots étant la visio des divix, j'utilise mplayer pr lire les avi il beug ms kd jinsiste ça fonctionne, et un soucis d'icone sur la fenetre preference system rubrik autres l'icone de wmv representer en par une boule verte ne s'enlève pas ms je trouverai;
pr le son et l'esthetik c excellent!
il chauffe ms pas au point de se bruler;
Et la cerise sur le gateau....j'ai touché le mbp 2ghz avc 1g de ram pr 1990 euros, au lieu de 2699 euros, la caissiere de la fnac s'est gouré pourtant la facture affiche 2699 euros, jme prnds pas la tete jsuis content!


----------



## Lodoss (26 Avril 2006)

j'ai commandé un MBP 17" aujourd'hui  
Y-a des jours où la vie est plus que belle :love: 
Faudra que je pense à modifier ma signature que je l'aurai reçu car pour l'acheter j'ai revendu mon iBook, iMac et borne airport quand même, je suis pas Crésus


----------



## SupaPictave (26 Avril 2006)

adils a dit:
			
		

> c"est vrai,
> Et la cerise sur le gateau....j'ai touché le mbp 2ghz avc 1g de ram pr 1990 euros, au lieu de 2699 euros, la caissiere de la fnac s'est gouré pourtant la facture affiche 2699 euros, jme prnds pas la tete jsuis content!



'tain... Pourquoi ça n'arrive qu'aux autres?! 
En tout cas y'en a une qui va se faire remonter les bretelles!


----------



## audery (26 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... Pourquoi ça n'arrive qu'aux autres?!
> En tout cas y'en a une qui va se faire remonter les bretelles!


 
on a le droit d'hurler notre jalousie ? 

c'est pas justtttttttttttttttttttttttttte!


----------



## ultrabody (26 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... Pourquoi ça n'arrive qu'aux autres?!
> En tout cas y'en a une qui va se faire remonter les bretelles!


pour une fois que ça lui arrive...


----------



## ultrabody (26 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... Pourquoi ça n'arrive qu'aux autres?!
> En tout cas y'en a une qui va se faire remonter les bretelles!


pour une fois que ça lui arrive...


----------



## audery (27 Avril 2006)

tu es étudiant? car on a des maxi réducations aussi avec la carte d'étudiant ....


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> tu es étudiant? car on a des *maxi* réducations aussi avec la carte d'étudiant ....



"maxi réduction" : c'est 6% ? je crois ou peut etre 15%  ??


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

Un poil plus que 6 % en passant par le site de l'Ofup


----------



## ivash (27 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> "maxi réduction" : c'est 6% ? je crois ou peut etre 15%  ??




Avant octobre dernier :

Etudiants :

-6% Apple Store
-6% Apple Centers

Enseignants : 

-6% Apple Stores
-6% Apple Centers


Depui!s octobre dernier :

Réductions étudiants :

-6% dans les Apple Stores
-2% dans les Apple Centers

Enseignants :

-6% Apple Stores
-8% Apple Centers 


Pffff ... Pauuvres de nous !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

-20% avec l'ADC student mais un supplément de 99 $


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> -20% avec l'ADC student mais un supplément de 99 $



L'ADC Student permet de commander des machines régionalisées pour des Français ???

 (pb clavier azerty ...)


----------



## brunol (28 Avril 2006)

Comme beaucoup, j'attends la sortie du nouveau Macbook pour changer mon vieux G3 beige. Etant enseignant, cette réduction est évidemment bienvenue.
Mais d'où tires-tu ces infos ?
Merci.








			
				ivash a dit:
			
		

> Avant octobre dernier :
> 
> Etudiants :
> 
> ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

C'est véridique , vas sur le site d'Apple dans l'Apple Store rubrique Education ( panneau de droite ) et tu verras que tu as -6%   . Pour ce qui est des Apple Centers , je n'en sais que dal


----------



## fredintosh (28 Avril 2006)

Vous ne voulez pas ouvrir un thread spécial "réductions/prix/arnaques en tous genres", parce que là, à chaque fois que je lis les nouvelles contributions de ce fil, j'arrive plus à me souvenir de son titre...


 
_Le MacBook Pro : Qualités et Défauts..._


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> L'ADC Student permet de commander des machines régionalisées pour des Français ???
> 
> (pb clavier azerty ...)




Tu commandes sur le store francais à la base


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu commandes sur le store francais à la base




Oui Môôôsieur, c'est bien tout ça, mis n'empêche que ça ne vaut pas le petit épicier du coin, ces grande surfaces virtuelles  ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Oui Môôôsieur, c'est bien tout ça, mis n'empêche que ça ne vaut pas le petit épicier du coin, ces grande surfaces virtuelles  ...




C'était le bon temps


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Avril 2006)

Bon le mien est chez DHL, il revient du SAV,
j'espère qu'il a perdu au passage le noise


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bon le mien est chez DHL, il revient du SAV,
> j'espère qu'il a perdu au passage le noise



Il y a une chanson qui fait : Dreaeaeam, Dream, Dream, Deam...

En revenant du SAV le mien faisait autant de bruit qu'avant voire plus. Enfin bon certains ont été débarrasé du bruit après un changement de carte mère... Croise donc tes dix doigts, tes dix orteils, ceux de toute ta famille et ceux de tes voisins. Avec ça tu as peut-être une chance... Enfin c'est tout le mal de je te souhaite.     (c'est un combo ça ou pas ?)

Edit : mince gourance dans le combo, je le refais :


----------



## audery (28 Avril 2006)

je reçoit mon MBP la semaine prochaine: si y a un problème je le sais quand? :hein: 

>dès l'allumage ou non?!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Quels genre de problèmes voudrais tu qu'il y ait ?


----------



## audery (28 Avril 2006)

après avoir lu les différents témoignages aller retour SAV je dirais: bruit, surchauffe .... :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> après avoir lu les différents témoignages aller retour SAV je dirais: bruit, surchauffe .... :hein:





C vraiment rare des problèmes dans ce genre , tu sais ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Bah t'as une année de garantie !


----------



## audery (28 Avril 2006)

oui c'est vrai mais lire les bugs des ordis c'est un peu comme lire le vidal même si on est pas hypocondriaque, on le devient !! 

> bon fiabilité, j'espère que mon MBp sera placé sous cette belle étoile


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C vraiment rare des problèmes dans ce genre , tu sais ?



Non, pas avec le MBP, c'est pas rare du tout malheureusement. Autant côté perf le MBP est bien né, autant c'est un neuneu qui s'est occupé de l'alimentation et de la ventilation du MBP... Beaucoup d'unités sont frappées par le bruit du proc (whine) et le meu meu des ventilos. Ils n'empêchent pas à l'ordinateur de fonctionner, mais c'est agaçant.

C'est encore plus agaçant parce qu'Apple semble s'évertuer à empêcher les rares manoeuvres permettant au moins de se débarrasser du bruit du processeur... Mais que fait la police.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas avec le MBP, c'est pas rare du tout malheureusement. Autant côté perf le MBP est bien né, autant c'est un neuneu qui s'est occupé de l'alimentation et de la ventilation du MBP... Beaucoup d'unités sont frappées par le bruit du proc (whine) et le meu meu des ventilos. Ils n'empêchent pas à l'ordinateur de fonctionner, mais c'est agaçant.
> 
> C'est encore plus agaçant parce qu'Apple semble s'évertuer à empêcher les rares manoeuvres permettant au moins de se débarrasser du bruit du processeur... Mais que fait la police.



On est sur un forum c normal de voir des gens qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi leur MacBookPro chauffe ou autre


----------



## audery (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On est sur un forum c normal de voir des gens qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi leur MacBookPro chauffe ou autre


 
je trouve en plus que ca permet d'avoir un peu de recul sur le produit et de savoir à quoi on s'engage: je remercie vraiment ce forum pour cela ... j'espère ne plus jamais avoir à poster sur ce topic que pour dire du bien de mon petit MBP :love:


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas avec le MBP, c'est pas rare du tout malheureusement. Autant côté perf le MBP est bien né, autant c'est un neuneu qui s'est occupé de l'alimentation et de la ventilation du MBP... Beaucoup d'unités sont frappées par le bruit du proc (whine) et le meu meu des ventilos. Ils n'empêchent pas à l'ordinateur de fonctionner, mais c'est agaçant.
> 
> C'est encore plus agaçant parce qu'Apple semble s'évertuer à empêcher les rares manoeuvres permettant au moins de se débarrasser du bruit du processeur... Mais que fait la police.


On compatis tous avec toi zérozérosix. Espérons que Apple a trouvé une solutions à ces problèmes dans le nouveau MBP 17" et qu'ils vont permettre de mettre à niveau les 15" actuels. Le retour d'expérience des premiers acquéreurs du MBP 17" est attendue avec impatience.


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

Bon si Apple me propose un 17 pouces en remplacement de mon crincrin (  ) je n'en ferais pas un four. J'accepterais d'avoir un portable trop grand. M'enfin j'ai comme dans l'idée qui vont pas me proposer de mise à jour de ce style


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

Non, ils vont te rétrograder en MacBook Pro 12", pour te punir de dire partout sur le forum que ton 15" fait meuh meuh 

(désolé je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'écrire ça, même si je suis bien embêté pour toi et pour tous les possesseurs de MacBook Pro :rose: )


----------



## audery (28 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Bon si Apple me propose un 17 pouces en remplacement de mon crincrin (  ) je n'en ferais pas un four. J'accepterais d'avoir un portable trop grand. M'enfin j'ai comme dans l'idée qui vont pas me proposer de mise à jour de ce style


 
je pense pas non plus ... tu as recupéré ton mac au fait?


----------



## zerozerosix (29 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Non, ils vont te rétrograder en MacBook Pro 12", pour te punir de dire partout sur le forum que ton 15" fait meuh meuh
> 
> (désolé je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'écrire ça, même si je suis bien embêté pour toi et pour tous les possesseurs de MacBook Pro :rose: )



Comment moi qui pensait être si discret... Remarques, pas étonnant que tout le monde soit au courant, un portable qui fait meu quand on l'allume, ça passe pas inaperçu 

Et oui je l'ai récupéré, j'aurais mieux fait de pas l'envoyer. La réparation n'a rien changé. Bon promis j'en parle plus. Je vais attendre calmement un mois qu'Apple fasse le nécéssaire. Si rien n'est fait, je sort la résine époxy pour noyer le condensateur qui vibre (pour le bruit du processeur) 

_zerozerosix qui croise les doigts et qui pense très fort aux ingénieurs de la Pomme_


----------



## pim (29 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Et oui je l'ai récupéré, j'aurais mieux fait de pas l'envoyer. La réparation n'a rien changé. Bon promis j'en parle plus. Je vais attendre calmement un mois qu'Apple fasse le nécéssaire. Si rien n'est fait, je sort la résine époxy pour noyer le condensateur qui vibre (pour le bruit du processeur)



Tenez lisez ce post, la madame de chez Apple a dit qu'une future mise à jour du logiciel pourrait résoudre les problèmes de bruits. Enfin en tout cas le grésillement de l'écran, si j'ai bien compris la discussion qui a précédé le post.


----------



## thegreatfab (29 Avril 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> L'ADC Student permet de commander des machines régionalisées pour des Français ???
> 
> (pb clavier azerty ...)



Oui, aucun problème. J'ai acheté mon premier mac comme ça.


----------



## zerozerosix (29 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tenez lisez ce post, la madame de chez Apple a dit qu'une future mise à jour du logiciel pourrait résoudre les problèmes de bruits. Enfin en tout cas le grésillement de l'écran, si j'ai bien compris la discussion qui a précédé le post.



Je cours de ce pas brûler un cierge à la gloire de la grosse Pomme en espérant que cela soit vrai.


----------



## valerie.fr (13 Mai 2006)

est ce que vous aussi quand les enceintes sont a fond elles vibrent...? surtout celle de droite
c'est horrible et ca le faisait pas avec le powerbook
apparement ça viendrait du fait qu'il soit un peu plus plat....
ca craint quand meme


----------



## ultrabody (13 Mai 2006)

valerie.fr a dit:
			
		

> est ce que vous aussi quand les enceintes sont a fond elles vibrent...? surtout celle de droite
> c'est horrible et ca le faisait pas avec le powerbook
> apparement ça viendrait du fait qu'il soit un peu plus plat....
> ca craint quand meme


tt dépend coment tu as réglé ton équalizeur et les basses...

celà me l'a jamais fait... 
mais tu écoutes quoi comme musique ?
histoire que je fasse le test, puis je te donne mon avis...


----------



## valerie.fr (13 Mai 2006)

le son est reglé normalement, et les balance aussi..
rien qu'avec le bruit d'erreur "funk" ca fait bizare...


----------



## valerie.fr (13 Mai 2006)

tu regles ou les basses?
j'ai teste avec un macpro dans un magasin et ca le faisait aussi...
j'espere que tu saura de koi je parle...


----------



## valerie.fr (13 Mai 2006)

ah ouai puré c'est vraiment enorme d'horrible!
la je teste une chanson acoustic voix, on dirait que le son est saturé trop fort..
ok je suis a fond, mais quand meme
ca le faisait pas avec le powerbook


----------



## valerie.fr (13 Mai 2006)

...et meme a -3 barre en dessous du volume max ca le fait quand meme...
c'est pareil chez vous?? ca m'inquiette..


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mai 2006)

Non, ça ne me le fait pas


----------



## valerie.fr (14 Mai 2006)

ah bon?
mince alors....c vraiment bizarre


----------



## ultrabody (14 Mai 2006)

je te confirme que je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes.
j'ai testé avec plusieurs type de musique : techno, jazz, rap, classique etc ...
je n'ai rien détecté...


----------



## audery (15 Mai 2006)

le mien non plus, heureusement ...


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2006)

Je vous propose une autre piste : du son mal enregistré, avec de la saturation. Cela ferait même vibrer désagréablement des JMLab à 1000 &#8364; il me semble ?


----------



## belzebuth (17 Mai 2006)

j'ai un nouveau défaut des macbook pro : la limite à 2Go de ram...

je travaillais gentillement sur ma thèse aujourd'hui en switchant de temps en temps entre XP et OSX via parallels (limité à 512MB de ram), avec texshop, mail , safari, word, powerpoint et aperçu d'ouverts, et regardez le résultat!

En continuant comme ça d'ici deux ou trois jours j'aurai atteinds la limite des processeurs 32 bits... (pour info mon MBP avait été démarré 2h auparavant après la mise à jour firmware)


(pour ceux qui pigent pas l'image : j'ai 2Go de mémoire RAM et mon ordi a gentillement 2Go de SWAP! ce qui signifie qu'il lui manque 2Go pour être tranquille..)


----------



## ledruid (17 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui sont victme de ce fameux "gresilement" quand leur macbook pro ne boss pas, et bien bonne nouvelle, la mise à jours d'aujourdhui règle le problème... ( en tout cas chez moi )

Plus de peur que de mal


----------



## zerozerosix (17 Mai 2006)

ledruid a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui sont victme de ce fameux "gresilement" quand leur macbook pro ne boss pas, et bien bonne nouvelle, la mise à jours d'aujourdhui règle le problème... ( en tout cas chez moi )
> 
> Plus de peur que de mal



Chez moi ça ne règle pas le problème du whine (dommage) par contre ils se pourrait que la mise à jour du SMC contiennent un puissant poison anti-vache. J'ai comme l'impression que mon MBP ne beugle plus (par contre il couine toujours)... Encore quelques heures d'utilisation pour confirmer cette bonne nouvelle  

EDIT : méga suputations : cette mise à jour du SMC arrive quelques temps avant la mise à jour 10.4.7 qui ne devrait pas trop tarder à être disponible. Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas le fameux whine est lié à une intéraction entre la gestion de l'alimentation du Core Duo (en partie gérée par le SMC) et par Tiger... Peut-être la mise à jour du SMC vient en préparation d'un patch contenu dans 10.4.7 qui fera définitivement taire les plus rebelles des MBP... Je croise les doigts.

23:52 Je confirme que la mise à jour du SMC à bien tué la vache qui trainait dans mon MBP. Maintenant mes ventilos se comportent comme tout bon ventilo de bonne famille : MBP froid ou tiède pas de ventilo. MBP chaud : ventilo jusqu'à ce que le MBP reprenne une température normale... Merci la pomme.


----------



## NikonosV (21 Mai 2006)

Salut,


y a chauffe et chauffe

Je ne suis jamais en dessous 65 °C affiché avec core duo temp (T° cpu) , en surfant simplement sur le net economie d'énergie maximale
un thermometre posé sur la partie gauche du clavier ca indique 37 °C (T° de carrosserie)
si je ne mets sous le macbook pro ca indique 45 °C (T° du de la carosserie)

contrairement à certains qui trouve la chauffe normale, je ne partage pas cet avis

surtout quand qq me dit qu'il a ramené son macbook pro qui était à plus de 60 °C avec core duo temp en usage basique (surf)
et avec le nouveau model echangé, il a 45 °C avec core duo temp pour les memes taches basiques ...


on gagnerait 15 °C avec ca ....
http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=9246


----------



## belzebuth (21 Mai 2006)

NikonosV a dit:
			
		

> on gagnerait 15 °C avec ca ....
> http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=9246




oui, on gagne 15 degrés... mais en cherchant un peu plus, on se rend compte que ces 15 degrés viennent d'un usage plus fréquent des ventilos, et que l'autonomie est QUASI DIVISÉE PAR DEUX!

donc je sais pas si c'est vraiment bien... moi la temp ne me dérange pas.. le coreduo est sensé travailler jusque 100 degrés et sa limite est à 125 degrés... donc 80 en moyenne c'est pas un problème!


----------



## NikonosV (21 Mai 2006)

la persone qui a changé son macbook pro à 60°C contre un autre à 40-45 °C
ne se plaind du ventilo, son mac est tjs silencieux
donc ca ne tient pas ce que tu dis


----------



## belzebuth (21 Mai 2006)

les ventilos sont silencieux...  réfléchis un peu : la chaleur ne disparait pas! avec la pate termique en abondance, elle s'évacue par conduction puis via la carrosserie en alu du MBP. Sans pâte thermique, c'est uniquement via l'air que ça refroidi, et donc les ventilos doivent tourner...

je cite ici un post du forum support d'apple :


> Eyewake
> 
> This thermal past fix carries a new problem:
> My MBP 2.16 gives me 1:50 Hrs of battery life after full charge running my screen brightness at the lowest.
> ...



http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=466466&tstart=0


alors en plus du fait que cette prétendue surchauffe ne pose aucun problème (les MBP ne fondent pas), je pense que toute cette histoire est plus de la br****tte pour geek qu'un réel problème...


----------



## NikonosV (21 Mai 2006)

mais moi je n'ai pas jamais dit ca moi
je sais bien qu'il existe pate thermique et systeme de refroidissement actif ou passif mais ce n'est pas l'objet de mon message

ce que je demande c'est une machine que je peu prendre un main mettre sur les genoux  pas un truc que je dois laisser poser sur un bureau par ce qu'il est brulant rien qu'en surfant sur le web sinon autant prendre un imac


----------



## belzebuth (21 Mai 2006)

C'est un choix! soit tu as une machine qui reste froide mais avec peu d'autonomie et bruyante ou peu de performance, soit une machine avec un système de refroidissement très évolué (pâte thermique + coque en alu) qui dissipe très bien la chaleur par conductin, mais alros elle chauffe... moi personnellement quand je veux regarder un film avec le MBP sur mes genoux, je le pose sur une BD, elle même sur mes genoux... comme ça pas de désagréments...

Mais en sois comme la plus part du temps je travaille je préfère une machine silencieuse, autonome et performante que simplement froide!


----------



## NikonosV (21 Mai 2006)

je n'ai que 2 heures 50 d'autonomie rien qu'en surfant sur le web
d'autre possesseur de macbook pro font mieux

y en a plein qui ramene leur machine au sav a cause de surchauffe, la machine se coupe

apple est en train de revoir pour avoir des t° plus basse c'est n'est quand meme pas un hasard si une machine echangée affiche 20 °C de moins et qu'on peut enfin le mettre sur les genoux

je ne demande pas une machine froide mais la mienne fait 45 °C sous la coque
je n'appelle pas ca chaud mais brulant


----------



## valerie.fr (22 Mai 2006)

Comment vraiment bien tester sa machine...?
je l'ai depuis 3 semaine et je n'ai fait que 2 captures + compression de concert sur final cut pro...ca a mis 6h environ pour un concert de 40min...
ah oui, j'ai un 2Ghz , 2Go de ram et un DD 100 Go (7200 trs/min).
j'ai fait une compression pdt une nuit et au matin l'ordi avait l'air d'avoir planté car il etait eteint et ca n'avait pas fini de compresser, j'ai refait et ca a marche...

sinon il chauffe pas mal, mais avec une compression c'est peut etre normal?
je ne m'en sert pas bcp sinon donc je ne sais pas trop si il est vraiment operationel ou pas...
il fait un drole de petit sifflement par contre, et j'ai toujours mon pb d'enceintes qui vibrent...
bref je le sens pas trop...


----------



## belzebuth (22 Mai 2006)

si il s'éteint en cours de compression c'est pas normal... je dirais que tu as peut-être une mémoire RAM défectueuse...


----------



## NikonosV (22 Mai 2006)

la personne qui a échangé son macbook pro qui chauffait maintenant à ca comme T° apres 1 heure de surf

moi j'ai la meme chose mais 65 °c ...


----------



## NikonosV (22 Mai 2006)

valerie.fr a dit:
			
		

> Comment vraiment bien tester sa machine...?
> je l'ai depuis 3 semaine et je n'ai fait que 2 captures + compression de concert sur final cut pro...ca a mis 6h environ pour un concert de 40min...
> ah oui, j'ai un 2Ghz , 2Go de ram et un DD 100 Go (7200 trs/min).
> j'ai fait une compression pdt une nuit et au matin l'ordi avait l'air d'avoir planté car il etait eteint et ca n'avait pas fini de compresser, j'ai refait et ca a marche...
> ...


en parcourant le net ce week-end à propos de surchauffe

je suis tombé sur des liens dont les personnes qui avait l'ordi qui s'éteignait en faisant tourner des gros traveaux, ils ont du ramener l'ordi au SAV pour echange de la carte mere ...

concernant le bruit y en a qui l'ont déposé au savpour ca, echange de piece, l'ordi est revenu avec le meme bruit 

sur macbidouille y a un topick sur le bruit
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=167117


----------



## Velvar (22 Mai 2006)

moi qui voulait switcher vers mac definitivement, je suis de plus en plus sceptique. Entre les problemes de SAV innombrables des macbook pro, la GMA950 des Macbook, la remanence des Imac 20", la course aux processeurs avec intel.. je doute de plus en plus en ce dont je croyais aveuglement d'Apple : la fiabilité.. fais chier..


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

D'un autre coté, les forums sont souvent fait pour se plaindre... 

Depuis 15 ans que j'utilise des macs, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souçis. Et dans la famille c'est pareil!


----------



## belzebuth (22 Mai 2006)

mouais. DELL c'est beaucoup mieux...


----------



## FANREM (22 Mai 2006)

J'ai un Macbook Pro 2 GHz depuis 2 jours, et tout est parfaitement OK
Il n'est pas plus chaud que l'ancien Alu qui j'avais, et est plus sympa a utiliser.
Un seul petit probleme en installant XP dessus (une version qui n'etait pas SP2), mais resolus en recommencant et en mettant la partition à 15 Go

De mes premiers essais, je regrette juste que les logiciels de Unsanity ne tournent pas dessus, j'ai tout viré des prefpanes apres installation


----------



## NikonosV (22 Mai 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Macbook Pro 2 GHz depuis 2 jours, et tout est parfaitement OK
> Il n'est pas plus chaud que l'ancien Alu qui j'avais, et est plus sympa a utiliser.
> Un seul petit probleme en installant XP dessus (une version qui n'etait pas SP2), mais resolus en recommencant et en mettant la partition à 15 Go
> 
> De mes premiers essais, je regrette juste que les logiciels de Unsanity ne tournent pas dessus, j'ai tout viré des prefpanes apres installation


 tu peux stp, telecharger core duo temp

http://macbricol.free.fr/coreduotemp/index.php?rub=dwnld

et nous donner la t° que tu as au bout d'une 1 heure de surf
merci

XPSP2 c'est obligatoire c'est marqué dans la doc de bootcamp donc normal si ce n'est pas un sp2 et que ca ne fonctionne pas


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> mouais. DELL c'est beaucoup mieux...


----------



## draz_zes (22 Mai 2006)

je voudrais macheter le macbook pro mais vos posts me font bien douter sur cette histoire de chaleur insupportable (65°) ça crame vraiment.
mon ancien powerbook allait pas jusque là ( juste en surfant)!
quelquun sait quand est ce quil ya la mise a jour offre MIPE?
le bouton achat est desactivé depuis un moment. j'ai appelé deux fois mais tombé sur des dames ki savent pas du tt ...
ca fai ... dattendre.
peut etr c pour vendreplus leur macbook 
ah le marketing!

quelquun pourrait tester le clic droit sur ces MBP apres mise a jour est ce que ca marche?
merci de vos reponses.


----------



## belzebuth (22 Mai 2006)

pq tout le monde se tracasse avec cette foutue température???? coreduo Temp ne serait jamais sorti tout le monde s'en foutrait et personne ne se tracasserait...

Tant qu'il est froid là ou on pose ses mains, qu'il ne plante pas et qu'il est silencieux, de quoi vous plaignez vous????


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il est froid là ou on pose ses mains, qu'il ne plante pas et qu'il est silencieux, de quoi vous plaignez vous????


T'as pensé au réchauffement climatique?


----------



## Phil 39 (24 Mai 2006)

perso le seul défaut que je trouve sur mon MBP c'est le piton pour ouvrir l'écran, il est trop parfaitement encastré dans le boitié et j'ai les doigts trop gros pour pouvoir le pousser facilement. Pas de problème de chaleur ici, ca flotte


----------



## Phil 39 (24 Mai 2006)

c'est vrai qu'il fait tourner des têtes, 3000$ can finalement j'ai pas trouvé ca terriblement honéreux compte tenu que j'estime avoir acheté plus qu'un simple ordi, en fait c'est aussi un bel objet. Un MBP 17' fermé avec un ipod G5 sur la table du salon ca fait chic , ca rehausse mon intérieur, bref ma qualité de vie s'en trouve améliorée :love:


----------



## butok (24 Mai 2006)

Pour le moment cellui que je viens d'acheter est niquel (mais bon il a que deux jours) sur tout les plans.

Juste une petite question: 
le scroling (je suis pas sur que ce soit le bon mot je veux dire le déplacement qu'on opre pour monter descendre dans les pages). En effet me deplaceravec les deux doigts sur le trackpad fonctionne très bien avec safari, mais sous firefox, quand je deplace un tout petit peu plus un doigts que l'autre, il reviens a la page precedente ... en gros c'est inutilisable...

Ca le fait que chez moi, ou bien c'est fierfox qui gère pas cette fonction?


----------



## jr5777 (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

voilà je voudrais acquérir un MBP 17" mais avec tous ce que je lis sur ce forum, je voudrais savoir si c'est vraiment le bon moment pour en acheter un (problème de chauffe entre autre) . merci de m'aider


----------



## butok (24 Mai 2006)

franchement, je opense que oui. Car meme si on peux lire pas mal de trucs flipant sur les MBP, il faut garder a l'ésprit que ça reste une minorité. 
  De plus il ne faut pas oubler que ton mac de base serra garantie 1an. Donc fonce, fais toi plaisir, et au pire si y a un problème tu ferra un échange standard.


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Mai 2006)

Achète le sur l'Apple Store et tu n'auras pas de soucis : le Store applique les mêmes conditions de vente partout dans le monde et elles sont très coulantes pour le consommateur : possibilité de remboursement ou d'échange pendant 14 jours après réception... Le SAV, même si il ne capte pas toujours ton problème, accepte des réparations/échanges facilement, etc... Bref sur l'Apple Store tu as 14 jours "pour voir"


----------



## valerie.fr (25 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Achète le sur l'Apple Store et tu n'auras pas de soucis : le Store applique les mêmes conditions de vente partout dans le monde et elles sont très coulantes pour le consommateur : possibilité de remboursement ou d'échange pendant 14 jours après réception... Le SAV, même si il ne capte pas toujours ton problème, accepte des réparations/échanges facilement, etc... Bref sur l'Apple Store tu as 14 jours "pour voir"




merde moi je l'ai depuis le 5 mai!
 et ya des petit truc qui vont pas...comme mes ensceinte qui satures et un petit bruit de bzzz...c'est trop tard alors????


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Ta garantie dure un an !


----------



## valerie.fr (25 Mai 2006)

ouai mais ils l'echangeront pas...?
car sinon ils doivent me le garder 2 semaine pour voir d'ou vient le pb (enceintes) et j'en ai besoin en ce moment...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mai 2006)

Il ne change pour la 1e réparation, ni même pour la 3e   
(cf. ma signature  )


----------



## Iotai (25 Mai 2006)

Les défauts du MacBook Pro ?.. J'en parle ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129352&page=4

Quand elle marche bien c'est pourtant une sacrée machine...


----------



## palmagora (29 Août 2006)

J'ai eu mon MBP en Avril et c'est vraiment une superbe machine, puissante et rapide avec un niveau de finition que je trouve fabuleux. Seul un portable IBM (Lenovo...) peut s'aligner !! Personnellement je n'ai aucun bruit parasite ni défaut d'aucune sorte. Le seul défaut c'est le prix sinon que du boheur =!!


----------



## ultrabody (29 Août 2006)

palmagora a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu mon MBP en Avril et c'est vraiment une superbe machine, puissante et rapide avec un niveau de finition que je trouve fabuleux. Seul un portable IBM (Lenovo...) peut s'aligner !! Personnellement je n'ai aucun bruit parasite ni défaut d'aucune sorte. Le seul défaut c'est le prix sinon que du boheur =!!



je regrette seulement qu'il chauffe un peu.... j'avais une petite tache, j'ai malheureusement l'ongle sans forcer, et la peinture est parti..
du coup, mon macbook pro a une rayure ... 

donc faites gafffe ! quand le mbp chauffe surtt !

dommage qu'il soit si fragile...


----------



## Eul Mulot (30 Août 2006)

J'ai mon MacBook Pro depuis bientot 2 semaines:

- Pas de défauts majeurs : pas de pixels morts, pas de touches mal clipsées, pas de chocs ou rayures visibles, pas de trackpad ou d'isight défecteux.


Les petits "problèmes": - un whine présent sur secteur, mais très faible, quasiment inaudible, je savais qu'il chauffait beaucoup, mais faire une point à 85° lors d'un gros encodage dans une pièce à 26°, avec plein d'applis lancées: ca fait plutot bizarre, bon depuis il chauffe moins.

Globalement, j'en suis super satisfait, excellente machine qui ne m'a pas transformé mon switch en véritable chemin de croix. Seul petit 'hic", les 512 mo de base, qui seront vite dépassé en cas d'émulation, ou même en ayant pas mal d'applis lancées.


----------



## belzebuth (30 Août 2006)

2G0 = bonheur....
sinon moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait une pointe a 102&#730;, mais c'&#233;tait avec l'ancien firmware...


----------



## Supa (30 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas l'endroit mais a-t-on d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; des diff&#233;rence entre l'&#233;cran normal ou l'&#233;cran brilliant du mbp? Je dois en achet&#233; un et je ne sais pas quel &#233;cran prendre. Je suis webdesigner. Si une discussion a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; ouverte merci de m'indiquer o&#249;.


----------



## Grosquick (30 Août 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait une pointe a 102?, mais c'&#233;tait avec l'ancien firmware...



hi hi hi, mbp command&#233; sur le refurb hier, arrive demain. Je m'inscris pour le concours de temp&#233;rature.  

102°c, c'est le record?


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Septembre 2006)

En fait je n'avais pas fait gaffe, mais j'ai un Whine aussi sur Batterie, mais très très faible, je ne m'en étais pas aperçu avant, j'hésite à le faire renvoyer au SAV, surtout si ca dure un bout de temps...


----------



## Grosquick (3 Septembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> En fait je n'avais pas fait gaffe, mais j'ai un Whine aussi sur Batterie, mais très très faible, je ne m'en étais pas aperçu avant, j'hésite à le faire renvoyer au SAV, surtout si ca dure un bout de temps...



Ce qui m'agace c'est que ton mbp ne vient pas du refurb et tu as, semble t-il, les même problème que le mien, qui lui vient du refurb et qui est sans aucun doute une première série, hors problème de température, j'arrive plus à la lire... 

Comment faire pour avoir un MBP sans whine et autre fonction toaster??  

Je vais quand même me battre pour faire changer la carte mère.


----------



## ASPEN (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai le MBP 17 depuis quelques semaines maintenant et je dois dire que pour moi c'est vraiment de l'or en barres.

Installer XP pour utiliser AutoCAD et tout fonctionne à merveille.

Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de sifflement. Il ne chauffe pas trop sous OSX par contre beaucoup plus sous XP :mouais:

Le seul "hic" , et vous pouvez peut-être me conseiller, est que j'entend un petit objet métallique qui "voyage" quand je retourne  et je bouge l' ordinateur, genre une petite vis.

Sinon que du bon... et ce sera encore mieux avec la CS3...patientons !


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Septembre 2006)

Mon whine reste quand même quasiment inaudible, et vu que je suis un grand fana de musique j'ai toujours un morceau à écouter, donc ça ne gêne quasiment pas.


----------



## RocKa (5 Septembre 2006)

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook Pro mais je me demande s'il ne serait pas préférable pour moi d'attendre l'arrivée des nouveaux modèles....

Qu'en pensez-vous? Les modèles sortent ils longtemps ap. l'Apple Expo??

Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## ultrabody (5 Septembre 2006)

RocKa a dit:


> Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook Pro mais je me demande s'il ne serait pas préférable pour moi d'attendre l'arrivée des nouveaux modèles....
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous? Les modèles sortent ils longtemps ap. l'Apple Expo??
> 
> Merci de votre aide!!


faut mieux attendre l'apple expo.
et si tu as l'occasion d'y aller, n'hésites pas.

tu trouveras surement beaucoup de conseils, et des "affaires" .


----------



## Quicky666 (5 Septembre 2006)

edit me suis tromper de topic 
d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## RocKa (5 Septembre 2006)

Les nouveaux modèles seront ils en vente dans l'Apple Expo?? (désolée pour mes questions de novice :rose


----------



## jojofk (5 Septembre 2006)

Si on savait..
Moi en tout cas j'y ferai un tour, par chance (?), je cherche un appart ds la capitale &#224; ce moment l&#224;.. si en plus je peux en repartir avec un MBP sous le bras...


----------



## ultrabody (6 Septembre 2006)

jojofk a dit:


> Si on savait..
> Moi en tout cas j'y ferai un tour, par chance (?), je cherche *un appart ds la capitale* à ce moment là.. si en plus je peux en repartir avec un MBP sous le bras...



www.pap.fr



j'ai trouvé un appart en 5 jours.


ps: ça n'a rien avoir avec le sujet.


----------



## volpinex (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout dabord ma config : MBP core 2 Duo 2,33, avec 2Go de ram et 160 go de HD.

Je suis un Mac addict depuis de nombreuses années, il y a quelques temps j'ai vendu mon powerbook G4 afin d'acquerrir mon MBP.

Je dois constater que le MBP est beaucoup moins stable que le G4 au point de regretter mon ancienne machine : plantage, curseur qui mouline dès qu'il y a plusieurs applications ouverte etc.

Par ailleurs, la bête chauffe plus que de raison (qqun connait il les valeurs normales en termes de temp pour les cpu...)
Le ventilo tourne régulierement a plus de 6000 rpm (beaucoup de bruit)
et enfin l'autonomie ne depasse pas 2h10 en utilisation normale.

Enfin, un mois aprés l'avoir reçu le HD est mort...SAV > 3 semaines... J'en passe et des meilleurs...


----------



## chacha95 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

comme volpinex, j'ai l'impression que mon macbookpro a tendance a planter et à mouliner assez souvent. J'ai l'impression que mes drivers sont en cause. Sur le logiciel Motion 3, mon mbp a tendance à se figer assez régulièrement, voire à planter. C'est assez chiant. 

A propos de la carte graphique, j'ai l'impression que le taux de rafraîchissement de mon écran est exceptionnellement bas. Lorsque je lance une vidéo, j'ai droit à une image qui se divise en deux horizontalement, avec un léger décalage. C'est visible lors de mouvement rapides ou de changements brutal de couleurs. Et visible sur mon Apple Cinema Display !


----------



## jodido (13 Octobre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> A propos de la carte graphique, j'ai l'impression que le taux de rafraîchissement de mon écran est exceptionnellement bas. Lorsque je lance une vidéo, j'ai droit à une image qui se divise en deux horizontalement, avec un léger décalage. C'est visible lors de mouvement rapides ou de changements brutal de couleurs. Et visible sur mon Apple Cinema Display !



Hum quel genre de vidéo?
Perso je n'ai eut aucun des problèmes suscités sur mon 17", peut etre un soucis spécifique aux écran LED?
Sinon en ce qui concerne les écrans plats il n'existe pas de notion de taux de rafraichissement comparable aux écrant à tube.


----------



## chacha95 (13 Octobre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Hum quel genre de vidéo?
> Perso je n'ai eut aucun des problèmes suscités sur mon 17", peut etre un soucis spécifique aux écran LED?
> Sinon en ce qui concerne les écrans plats il n'existe pas de notion de taux de rafraichissement comparable aux écrant à tube.


Toutes les vidéos ! Ben non, je persiste à penser qu'il s'agit de ma carte graphique (du moins les drivers), car sur mon Apple Cinema Display branché dessus, ça fait la même chose ! Même sur l'écran de veille "Flury", j'ai ce problème d'image, qui se voit très nettement.


----------



## Dorian.fr (22 Juin 2008)

Salut tout le monde, 

Je me permets de venir relancer ce topic un peu... étant nouvel utilisateur d'Apple (j'ai acquis mon macbook pro il y a 2 jours!), j'ai déjà une inquiétude quant à la température de celui-ci.

Avant tout je tiens à dire que je suis on ne peut plus satisfait du résultat... cet achat qui m'a somme toute ruiné pour au moins les 2 mois à venir en vaut totalement le coup. Je redoutais un peu, étant newbie dans l'utilisation de Mac. Niveau puissance; rien à dire. Niveau tout le reste (je vais pas non plus m'étaler, vous savez déjà ce que je vais dire!!) c'est une bombe.

Seulement voilà, j'avais espoir qu'il ne chauffe pas comme mon ancien laptop Dell, que j'avais hâte de virer de mon bureau. C'est sûr il ne fait aucun bruit ce qui est un avantage par rapport à mon ex pc, mais il chauffe horriblement. 

J'ai téléchargé le widget iStatPro comme on en parle sur pas mal de topics, et il me dit que le *CPU est à 65°*+ alors que je ne fais rien de particulièrement brutal pour son utilisation!


EDIT *| *J'en viens à ma question principale, que j'ai zappée, mais qui est la suivante: 

_*est-ce que cette chauffe ne risque pas, même de façon infime, de ralentir le système et la puissance du mac? J'ai constaté quelques ralentissements ponctuels... ou est-ce une idée???*_


Dorian


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Juin 2008)

> J'ai téléchargé le widget iStatPro comme on en parle sur pas mal de topics, et il me dit que le *CPU est à 65°*+ alors que je ne fais rien de particulièrement brutal pour son utilisation!



Hello,

J'ai un ami qui vient de recevoir son MBP et il a des températures similaires... on a "tâté" le dessous du MBP et c'était pas très chaud, ni au dessus du clavier... je pense que le MBP est bien conçu pour dissiper la température...

Maintenant je pense que d'autres personnes seront plus qualifié pour te donner leurs avis...

Bon weekend-end


----------



## Dorian.fr (22 Juin 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais moi le dessous du mac est bien chaud, c'est justement ce qui m'inquiète!

Bon je me rassure un peu en lisant des threads, et en me disant que vu la qualité d'Apple en général, ça doit bien être conçu pour ça  

J'espère juste que je ne vais pas retrouver un effet Dell d'ici quelques mois pour peu qu'un ventilo soit encrassé ou qu'il fasse trop chaud ds mon appart, avec les coupures auto dûes à l'excès de chaleur ... :hein:


----------



## Fuilgy (25 Juin 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais moi le dessous du mac est bien chaud, c'est justement ce qui m'inquiète!
> 
> Bon je me rassure un peu en lisant des threads, et en me disant que vu la qualité d'Apple en général, ça doit bien être conçu pour ça
> 
> J'espère juste que je ne vais pas retrouver un effet Dell d'ici quelques mois pour peu qu'un ventilo soit encrassé ou qu'il fasse trop chaud ds mon appart, avec les coupures auto dûes à l'excès de chaleur ... :hein:



D'ailleurs en parlant de ventilateur encrasser, il y a t-il la possibilité de les nettoyer ? 
Sur mon ancien AlienWare il suffisait d'ouvrir le capot pour les nettoyer, là j'ai pas trop envie de m'égarer dans l'ouverture du mac sans être sur.

Merci,

Fuilgy.


----------



## manustyle (1 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

j'ai un MBP dernier modèle depuis quelques jours. Et je trouve que le trackpad a un vilain défaut par rapport a mon PWB G4 précédent.

Lorsque je fais un cliquer-glisser d'une photo du web vers un dossier ouvert, le dossier se met au premier plan. Ce qui m'oblige a recliquer sur le navigateur 1 fois pour le refaire passer devant.

Je présume qu'il n'y a rien a faire, mais ça coute rien de demander


----------



## mousaid_88 (1 Juillet 2008)

slt je viens d'acheter un macbook pro cor 2 duo  2.2ghz 4Go de ram (j'ai changer les deux  barrette de 1 Go par deux autre de 2Go chacun ) 120 Go dd.
il est super génial , mais je trouve un seul défaut il chauffe trop (je sais pas si c'est normale) a part ça tout est bon .


----------



## aragot10 (1 Juillet 2008)

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/xcart1/pages.php?pageid=40

voici le lien pour telecharger les video du macbook pro 17! chaque element a demonter et comment proceder! vraiment genial!


----------



## enneite (2 Juillet 2008)

Sur vos MBP, le temps de recharge de la batterie est-il le meme si le portable est allumé ou eteint ?
Chez moi, il se recharge en 3-4h si la machine est eteinte, et ne se recharge que TRES lentement si je l'utilise en meme temps...


----------



## SDION (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur ce fil, j'ai vu plusieurs critiques concernant le fait que les MBP chauffent. 

Question : comment les utilisez-vous ?

Je m'explique : quand je suis dans mon lit, le MBP sur la couette... he ben, il chauffe... c'est normal, une couette c'est fait pour avoir chaud, que l'on soit un humain ou un MBP. Si je travaille, assis dans un fauteuil, le MBP sur les genoux, il chauffe toujours, mais moins... c'est normal, les genoux ne sont pas forcément très dissipateur de chaleur (à moins d'être un chevalier en armure, et cela ne court pas les rues, et c'est pas confortable). Si je travaille, le MBP posé sur le bureau (moderne, avec un dessus en alu anodisé), il ne chauffe plus... le bureau fait office de radiateur . Sur la table de cuisine, qui est en bois, il ne chauffe pratiquement pas.

Je n'entend le déclenchement des ventilateurs que dans les 2 premiers cas (dans le lit et sur les genoux).


----------



## aragot10 (2 Juillet 2008)

lol ba voila la SOLUTION!!!! acheter une table en alluminium???

dommage que mon bureau en bois ne dissipe pas la chaleur!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

j'ai commande un ilap pour ca


----------



## Dorian.fr (3 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> j'ai commande un ilap pour ca


 
j'ai jeté un oeil, ça a l'air sympa mais bon, *50* pour un bout de métal et un bout de velour...
je pense que je vais aller voir mon grand-père pour qu'il me coupe un bout d'alu et je fais le même à l'oeil


----------

